# ///////- Watches and Coffees ,why not ? -////////



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post here your photos of your watch and your cup of coffee ,please ;-) 
I begin ,with your permission  







Seiko 5 Military 







Vostok Amphibia


----------



## complicated_ (Nov 11, 2012)

This is from my WRUW a few days back...........


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

You've all seen my watches... Here's my coffee ;-)

Morning:









Afternoon:









Occasionally, I like a little chocolate with my coffee ;-)









Morning pick-me-up required today ;-)


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## gonefishing (Feb 24, 2012)

Agent Dale Cooper approves!


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

We're definitely a weird bunch.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

My first reaction to this thread was, "Ok, that's a little weird."

Then I remembered that I just started enthusiastically contributing to the cigars and watches thread.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes ,yes , we are ( I am ?) a little ''crazy''....






;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

How I start the day...


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

This is an old old pic taken when I was having my breakfast. geess...I love coffee, 4-5 cups a day.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saw ShaggyDog's pic over on f71
Here's my clock and cuppa


----------



## Pilgrim7 (Jun 11, 2012)

Why not indeed! Hot off the press this AM...


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

GETS said:


> We're definitely a weird bunch.


I Thought that too until I remembered this...


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

I love coffee!

and watches....


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

o ya..this was actually taken on the coffee _*machine
*_


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

The watch is sold to a WUS member, only the photo is mine


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Watches and Coffee ? who as these silly ideas ;-)









Well gave me something to do for a few minutes used today's watch and today's coffee choice


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Starting my day with coffee in my vintage Charlie Brown mug from 1958, and Bulova watch from that same era on period expansion bracelet. The cup was purchased new for me in that year when I was 1 year old. The watch more recently by me.


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

G-Shock with coffee


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

My Revue Thommen next to a Villeroy & Boch Audun mug.


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I prefer mine iced, usually (I know, it's 20ºF outside, but I'm not ;-)).


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> My Revue Thommen next to a Villeroy & Boch Audun mug.
> View attachment 1359416


Jeez...I used to just have watch envy...now I have mug envy too.

Sent from...where am I again?


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Forgive me god for i have sinned !

Tea & Glycine


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

geoffbot said:


> View attachment 899037


My! What gigantic hands you have!
You must be, what, 11 feet tall?


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> My! What gigantic hands you have!
> You must be, what, 11 feet tall?


I've lost a lot of weight since then.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

hmmm love coffee..

PAM 184 at coffee shop :]










Later with beer


----------



## Yars (Jan 3, 2014)

My Baume and Mercier Classima alongside my late afternoon dbl espresso.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

That's very cool, but ..."The kid's a year old...let's get him a coffee mug!" :think: :-d



OCDood said:


> Starting my day with coffee in my vintage Charlie Brown mug from 1958, and Bulova watch from that same era on period expansion bracelet. The cup was purchased new for me in that year when I was 1 year old. The watch more recently by me.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Most mornings it's a long drive to work. This helps!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

A little French Press action:


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Camguy said:


> That's very cool, but ..."The kid's a year old...let's get him a coffee mug!" :think: :-d


If memory serves me, I drank milk out of it till I could appreciate a good cup of coffee. I was 6 or 7 by that time. ;-)


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't normally take a trip to the coffeehouse until the weekend. I will be sure to report to you guys with a picture in... 6 days.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

A year or so back (scary how many of us already had coffee/watch photos lying around... Yes we're weird).


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Cuppa Cat


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm too cheap to buy coffee out. Bought a Keurig and save more money to buy watches.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

napel said:


> View attachment 1360362
> 
> 
> I'm too cheap to buy coffee out. Bought a Keurig and save more money to buy watches.


Hey, I have those Hawaiian Brew k-cups, and I think we have the same cup shelving thing.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

OCDood said:


> Starting my day with coffee in my vintage Charlie Brown mug from 1958, and Bulova watch from that same era on period expansion bracelet. The cup was purchased new for me in that year when I was 1 year old. The watch more recently by me.


I have that mug!


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Kittysafe said:


> Hey, I have those Hawaiian Brew k-cups, and I think we have the same cup shelving thing.


Nice. We're Coffee Mates. :-d


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

napel said:


> Nice. We're Coffee Mates. :-d


We're coffee royals!


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

German watch with some Colombian coffee.










Sent from my Tegra Note 7


----------



## rjustice21 (Jun 29, 2011)

My coffee travel mug that I use at work.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

Sad day, I just learnt my favourite barista is leaving as I got my morning coffee...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Positively-Negative said:


> Sad day, I just learnt my favourite barista is leaving as I got my morning coffee...
> View attachment 1361053


Sad indeed, but can I ask you, what is the diameter of this watch, online it says 46mm but I doubt it ??


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

Also as a side note, do your friends try to play the game of asking you the time, to make you try to accidentally cover yourself in coffee as you turn your wrist to read your watch?

Or are my friends just horrible people?


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

monza06 said:


> Sad indeed, but can I ask you, what is the diameter of this watch, online it says 46mm but I doubt it ??


I just measured it, and can confirm it is 46mm, but I would add that my photo is at an odd angle, and the watch feels smaller than it actually is, if that makes any sense...


----------



## fatpete (Jan 24, 2014)

Best way to start the day. Espresso and Speedy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm my own barista at home, sipping on this :



And these are my future supplies  :


----------



## Coltrane (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

If tea works this was part of breakfast/lunch for me today (there's got to be a word for that). A bowl of Taylor's Pure Ceylon, some strawberries and an Casio Oceanus Manta:









Very Veggie juice and a blob of peanut butter were lurking somewhere in the background. The watch deserves a shot where it's more in focus than the whipped cream:


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

Cause some days you just need a mid-afternoon pick-me-up...


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Man...what a great thread. Glad this zombie was awakened! Missed this one somehow. I just so happen to have a pic taken a few weeks ago from one of my favorite coffee stops in Soho, NYC. Finally got a an excuse to use this pic! Not that an excuse is ever really required for a watch pic around here lol


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

Getting ready for a few inches of snow with a quad espresso....


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Relaxing with a cup of joe and the Orient Bambino while reading about what else...


----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

Still enjoying my Gavox (been on my wrist since last week) while spending a "sleet day" at home...


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

1923 18k Charles Frodsham Stauffer Officer's watch
Handmade Doctor Who Coffee Mug


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

The Watch is a Tissot PRC 200 I bought in Zürich Switzerland
The Mug is from the Hofbräuhaus I bought in Münich
The coffee I bought at a Burger King


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Coffee at work. First thing in the morning :]


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Old pix from the Panerai Forum, nothing's changed, except the house...:


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool mug dude! Even a non Paneristi like I think so.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> Cool mug dude! Even a non Paneristi like I think so.




Thanx, I was hoping I could get a little "mug envy".


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

In from the cold:


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Pulled my Snoopy mug out of storage, I knew I had it!


----------



## Jackson Filth (Jan 7, 2012)

loving the snoopy mugs. we have a handful of the hallmark ones they came out with


----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

Haven't I seen that Squadra Hometime somewhere else today? Man, I love that watch. But, to the point--I'm not at all surprised that this crowd brings with it a lot of cool mugs, and not a few fancy coffee machines.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## IanGrey (Jan 17, 2014)

I used to work in coffee at an artisanal cafe in NYC called JOE. After that I had a huge appreciation for quality coffee. My absolute favorite coffee in the world is La Colombe. They have great prices and make great coffee but aren't complete snobs about it. Here's my SKX009 with one of their matching cups


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

daschlag said:


>


This watch is pretty high on my to-buy list, browsing the sales forum and ebay to find a deal , but will get the quartz version as it's more accommodating at 42mm, instead of 46.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

monza06 said:


> This watch is pretty high on my to-buy list, browsing the sales forum and ebay to find a deal , but will get the quartz version as it's more accommodating at 42mm, instead of 46.


I have a 7.25" wrist, you can see it definitely wears big. Not an everyday piece IMO. The 42mm has the same build quality, but with quartz, as you noted, and a more versatile size.


----------



## ringo16 (May 19, 2013)

Latte art and my Seagull Seamaster to end the night


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

ringo16 said:


> Latte art and my Seagull Seamstress to end the night


Can you get them to draw you a watch with the foam?!


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Sitting in the sun in mcd  mmmm morning coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a home roaster. Grind 'em fresh, brew 'em up in a french press. No Charbuck's for me.


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

bu11itt said:


> Still enjoying my Gavox (been on my wrist since last week) while spending a "sleet day" at home...


I love your Pics Bu11itt
One of my best Youtube Chanel is https://www.youtube.com/user/periodicvideos , This mug is surely in "Prof" Study.


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

This formula looks like the bricks of adn. Thanks Omega was there


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

Just got up so no fancy pic yet, but here's my starter and the equipment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

Watch and coffee? Right away, Sir!

Grand Seiko SBGA011 "Snowflake". Do you want it dripped a la Vietnam or steamed a la Italian?









SEIKO SBDS001 "Flightmaster". The coffee cup is vintage Kopi Tiam cup from 1970s.









SEIKO 6306-7000. Aceh Gayo coffee beans being ground on the background.









The beans came from Gayo Highland in Aceh, Indonesia.


----------



## igorycha (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

OK, since this thread woke back up, I'll play:


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool chrono, nikidasi


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

geoffbot said:


> Cool chrono, nikidasi


Thank you for the kind comment, Sir!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Great idea for a thread. Will post a few pics when I get home.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

My 2 favourite things 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

solesman said:


> My 2 favourite things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let your special lady hear you say that Dan


----------



## H Kate (Jul 3, 2013)

My old pic!


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Bump!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Birthday beer and a rare watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Toasted Hazelnut and Reverso Grande Date this morning :]


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Coffee time is a pleasant moment ...


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

trick or treat...





...
:-d


----------



## arguetaoscar (Apr 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Had a very late start today - so I'm enjoying wearing one of my favorites Baume & Mercier Capeland GMT Reveil, and savoring my cappuccino! (thank you Nespresso!)


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

starman69 said:


> View attachment 898375


I'd burn the skin off my chin if I were drinking my hot coffee out of a sexy cup like this. Where's this cup from?

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Kittysafe said:


> Pulled my Snoopy mug out of storage, I knew I had it!
> 
> View attachment 1363477


My 3-year-old daughter would kill a bunny for this mug.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

@powerband ; 
Glad you like it this cup , but I do not remember where I bought it.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Vostok Komandirskie...


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

bu11itt said:


> Still enjoying my Gavox (been on my wrist since last week) while spending a "sleet day" at home...


I love that traveller!

Peace,
Preston


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Empty but it's easily my favorite mug


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Jonbe said:


> Sitting in the sun in mcd  mmmm morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


McDonald's is doing a great job these days with their coffee. Took them a lot of years to get it together but for me they get the most consistent product recommendation.

Yep...... I'm a coffee snob 

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah I went there ;-)










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

geoffbot said:


> View attachment 1657429


What watch is that Geoff?
I always like that blue sun burst dial and brown leather combo. Looking good!

A take away latte for me today.


----------



## Jackson Filth (Jan 7, 2012)

Aloha from Mickey and Minnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Preston said:


> McDonald's is doing a great job these days with their coffee. Took them a lot of years to get it together but for me they get the most consistent product recommendation.
> 
> Yep...... I'm a coffee snob
> 
> ...


I'm a right coffee snob too if folk ask me I want a drink I always ask if it's real coffee if not I have tea lol as for coffee when out well it is a mine field so many bad coffee houses

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> What watch is that Geoff?
> I always like that blue sun burst dial and brown leather combo. Looking good!
> 
> A take away latte for me today.


Thanks! It's the 2013 Chinese mechanical forum watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=783922


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

First coffee of the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Mc coffee mmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart E (May 9, 2011)

My morning pre-coffee...


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Seikoffee



What else ...


----------



## cenzor (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Damasko DC66 & coffee


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

After moving to Italy 3 months ago I think watch and coffee pictures are the only ones I have taken.


----------



## Nes461 (Nov 1, 2014)

Drooooooooooooooolllllll....my grail watch!


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

This week's choice is: ZODIAC Mystérieuse Astrographic

View attachment 1901898


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Why not, here's one I made a while ago.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## nicholam77 (May 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Enjoying a coffee before out to do some MTb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Only in the Uk )


----------



## chronotimer (Nov 8, 2014)

Morning


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

A 20-year-old mug, with a picture of a kid lucky enough to stand next to a gorgeous girl. Two decades later she's now my beautiful wife and a mother to a lovely child. I'm a lucky bastard.

My favorite (and corny) mug:










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

WUS friends, feel free to post your pictures with the theme of coffee
For me, all the pictures are welcome, luxury watches or not |>


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## jyyck (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my smart watch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

gg-w-113 and a double shot pulled from my quick mill this morning.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## chronotimer (Nov 8, 2014)

Ok you got me. It Oris and Hot chocolate. To late for coffee

from Tapatalk and my fingers


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

The hot chocolate is also good 
And beautiful Oris:-!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Today a Nomos Tangente, preparing to spend Thanksgiving with in laws.










Happy Thanksgiving, WUS!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving WUS  
(Thank you to all members who post photos, continue to send our best photos |>)


----------



## Neofio (Jan 24, 2014)

Anonimo bronze and Indonesian Iced Coffee


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

In a glass-shaped skull, to change ...


----------



## blink of an eye (Jul 21, 2012)

Preston said:


> McDonald's is doing a great job these days with their coffee. Took them a lot of years to get it together but for me they get the most consistent product recommendation.
> 
> Yep...... I'm a coffee snob
> 
> ...


I like McDonalds coffee also.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## mechonster (Dec 26, 2010)

Nighthawk and Lavazza espresso.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

My coffee hasn't lasted long enough for me to take a wristshot in the morning


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's my cup and no one gets to use it )


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I love my '80s Sidell graph coffee mug with Lavazza espresso, paired with my grandfather's 1938 Longines and Speidel expansion band


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seems it only a few drinking coffee lately )


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Citizen featuring my Quick Mill Anita


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Flat White :]


----------



## Baguette (Dec 5, 2014)

Awesome, are you a barista?



sillo38 said:


> Citizen featuring my Quick Mill Anita


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Baguette said:


> Awesome, are you a barista?


No, just an enthusiastic home barista hahaha.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

And










Perfect together.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Speedbird & Irish coffee


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

@Apollo93; NICE :-! This is a Stowa? Archimedes? Steinhart ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhamiltonwa (Mar 6, 2014)

I think this was a cup of tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

This is Paul Newman coffee, unfortunately don't have the matching Daytona to go with it


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all WUS members


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Tuna & coffee









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zachary Paine (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm currently in bed so this'll have to wait till moring haha.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Swiss watches galore but how about some Swiss coffee too :


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

️

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

Mug accurately reflects my attitude until the coffee starts flowing...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Puruvian Peaberry and Tag. Top of the mornin' to ya!


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

My now gone Speedy with Kopi (milk coffee) in Kopitiam (coffee shop) in Singapore


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

Does it count? My Batman with coffees machine in McCafe


----------



## nimz911 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Enjoying my afternoon tea with 007.


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

Kona Vanilla Macadamia and Sinn U2 SDR


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

The same shopping center where my watch repair master's shop is located - where I got my new Oris' bracelet sized - also has a café where I happened to take the 1st wrist shot.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Hail to the King, baby.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

In my favourite mug of course.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2015)

It still counts as coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GG_Blaisdell (May 18, 2011)

intra-matic and Cuban coffee

Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Coffee and A1


----------



## AntonGrn (May 16, 2013)

Felt like sharing


----------



## Nilsirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Working from home on hopefully the last snow day of the season...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

HELLO


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

starman69 said:


> HELLO


I'm not sure what I like more, the watch or the pie.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Morning tea with Luminox Recon Point.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Blumonday" and Starbucks Pikes Place!
*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

SEIKO 7002-700A (Nov 1992)


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sunday Morning Monster & Joe...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Tea, pancakes and Vostok.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

This thread makes me want one of Jon's watches even more... The pic below is shamelessly stolen from his kickstarter page.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

I cant believe i totally missed this thread until now! I LOVE coffee and love watches as everyone else here so its a combo i must have every day.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

This was at brunch this past Saturday. I took the pic planning to post it here.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jarrodhaz (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Coltrane (Jul 26, 2013)

Bump this bad boy...sitting here with a cappuccino before my gig!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

A small cup of coffee with freshly ground coffee and of course with my brave Orient Mako ;-)


See you


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My $45 NIB 8926ob pawn shop find. Didn't even have the plastic covering off yet. SCORE! 3rd one I've found like that.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Coconut Mocha


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Kenyan Tea


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

brrrdn said:


> Coconut Mocha


What kind of strap is this? Size? And does it have a deployment clasp?


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just like trying to read Japanese. Cool looking but hard to read.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Snapped this one while pulling my shots this morning.


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

Latte for me, latte macchiato for the missus. Rubber strap is a year old but used only once.


----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Soggy (Apr 6, 2014)

Having some espresso and going to do some light reading.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Time is an invention...


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Breville and Rolex


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Watches and Coffee*

I've noticed that a lot of watch people are also big coffee geeks, and there is a great thread on the Seiko forum mixing up these two passions.

As I haven't been wearing my Seikos lately, but still drinking a lot of coffee (I am a coffee industry professional), I want to see how many more of us are out there.

Let's see some pics of your favorite watches with your preferred rocket fuel!

Cheers,
Chris










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> I've noticed that a lot of watch people are also big coffee geeks, and there is a great thread on the Seiko forum mixing up these two passions.
> 
> As I haven't been wearing my Seikos lately, but still drinking a lot of coffee (I am a coffee industry professional), I want to see how many more of us are out there.
> 
> ...


mine is finished, but it was a Nespresso espresso with an Omega Chronostop from 1967. 
BTW, it looks like you are wearing Allen Edmonds Nuemoks. The bastards no longer sell the red or the green version.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A recent pic with my 1st cup of simple drip coffee in the morning. 








I start off with just plain black to help facilitate a regular biological schedule of waste evacuation at home.

Then another coffee but this time the fancy store bought kind once I leave the house. But no pics of that as it's usually just on a plain paper cup. Never have the time to just hang out with a real cup.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



internet.interface said:


> BTW, it looks like you are wearing Allen Edmonds Nuemoks. The bastards no longer sell the red or the green version.


Really? These are strandmoks that I just ordered a couple months ago. They're fantastic! I've got pairs of blue, and brown, neumoks and I love them. The blue ones need to be re-crafted though. I'm hard on shoes.

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A local club makes the tastiest cappuccino I've ever had the pleasure of sipping. I enjoyed a cap with my Accutron tank two days ago so I'll have to be a little creative.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



NightOwl said:


> A recent pic with my 1st cup of simple drip coffee in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work for the manufacturer of the little gem that's gracing our kitchen counter below... My coffee obsession is why I love affordable watches. 

Cheers,
Chris










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## jhopes (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> I've noticed that a lot of watch people are also big coffee geeks, and there is a great thread on the Seiko forum mixing up these two passions.
> 
> As I haven't been wearing my Seikos lately, but still drinking a lot of coffee (I am a coffee industry professional), I want to see how many more of us are out there.
> 
> ...


what a stunning dial you have there .... looks great


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



jhopes said:


> what a stunning dial you have there .... looks great


Thanks! It's a Maratac Pilot ARC. I've been pretty much wearing it non-stop for the last couple of months.

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



John MS said:


> A local club makes the tastiest cappuccino I've ever had the pleasure of sipping. I enjoyed a cap with my Accutron tank two days ago so I'll have to be a little creative.


That's not a cap, it's a latte. A cap would have more foam in its head and the foam would be less dense than what is that that pic.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Good Morning!


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










My coffee of choice is like the ladies I meet whilst intoxicated. Cheap and gets the job done.

Just joking I have but one lady and she likes Tim Hortons too. It's a Canadian national treasure after all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremyworld (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

It's a unique thread. Unfortunately, I'm not a coffee lover.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> That's not a cap, it's a latte. A cap would have more foam in its head and the foam would be less dense than what is that that pic.


It actually gets a lot more confusing than that. Every shop has slightly different definitions, but typically the only real difference between a cappuccino and a latte in many shops, is the ratio of coffee to milk. In fact, a "flat white" is different in Aus vs. NZ, but is essentially a capp with the smoothly textured milk of a latte. Here in Seattle, many shops will ask "dry or wet", if you ask for a capp, but they're really amorphous definitions.

Now I have to go figure out what watch I'm wearing today. 

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Sharksmile said:


> Good Morning!


That is a cool mug and a matching bad a$$ watch. There was an aged "copper/bronze diver" thread on this forum somewhere. I think it included some Helsons. I need to hunt down a used version of the Porthole model. I think it would go well with a large size Turkish blend coffee:

Helson


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Sharksmile said:


> Good Morning!


I've heard of Death Wish Coffee... How is it?

Nice watch too!

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Good morning!

My SARG007, and a little cappuccino. 

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

French Press as per usual this am. Enjoying Mozart's last, Jupiter, with my morning's first cup, some Honduran Organic Fair Trade (Trader Joes).









Happy Listening!


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Really? These are strandmoks that I just ordered a couple months ago. They're fantastic! I've got pairs of blue, and brown, neumoks and I love them. The blue ones need to be re-crafted though. I'm hard on shoes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris
> ...


Every March Madness season, AE runs a customizable Neumoks campaign. Link: Allen Edmonds - Made in the USA Shoes - Custom Color Neumoks

oops, mean to quote this:


internet.interface said:


> BTW, it looks like you are wearing Allen Edmonds Nuemoks. The bastards no longer sell the red or the green version.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I say old chap! Doesn't one know that we English prefer tea with our watches?


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



soaking.fused said:


> French Press as per usual this am. Enjoying Mozart's last, Jupiter, with my morning's first cup, some Honduran Organic Fair Trade (Trader Joes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice setup you have there. How do you like the Honduran Café?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



sticky said:


> I say old chap! Doesn't one know that we English prefer tea with our watches?


Sure, but us mongrel Americans sure do love our coffee. 

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*












Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> I've heard of Death Wish Coffee... How is it?
> 
> Nice watch too!
> 
> ...


Damn good coffee!
Its a ultra smooth Bold roast that doesn't have as much acidity as similar types.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



internet.interface said:


> That is a cool mug and a matching bad a$$ watch. There was an aged "copper/bronze diver" thread on this forum somewhere. I think it included some Helsons. I need to hunt down a used version of the Porthole model. I think it would go well with a large size Turkish blend coffee


I looked at getting a Helson as well.
But in the end the Armida A1b has an awesome dome sapphire and was $500 cheaper than the Helson.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



soaking.fused said:


> French Press as per usual this am. Enjoying Mozart's last, Jupiter, with my morning's first cup, some Honduran Organic Fair Trade (Trader Joes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmm... McIntosh ! !

My contribution. I'm a bit of an infidel, as I love my Keurig!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Pallet Spoon said:


>


Quite the dark roast you have there... Old school. Goes well with the watch!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Thank you ! I like the Brazil colors, but I will probably go with the Orca motif.



yongsoo1982 said:


> Every March Madness season, AE runs a customizable Neumoks campaign. Link: Allen Edmonds - Made in the USA Shoes - Custom Color Neumoks
> 
> oops, mean to quote this:


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



internet.interface said:


> Thank you ! I like the Brazil colors, but I will probably go with the Orca motif.


Those are awesome!!! Too bad there's no purple. Go Dawgs!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Colombia said:


> Very nice setup you have there. How do you like the Honduran Café?


Thanks.
Loving it. Enjoy a great many of the whole bean offerings from TJs. Started collecting the cans of different ones, actually -- I know. *facepalm*


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Now these are interesting... My director hipped me to them. They're using a quartz chrono movement, but I kind of like the design.

I love intersecting obsessions!

Cheers,
Chris

Brew Watch Co.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Watches and Coffee*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Mmmmmmmm... McIntosh ! !


Yes, sir!


----------



## carlemj (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

View attachment 7275786


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic and a La Marzocco Linea Mini with some Cafe Ladro Fremont espresso blend.










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> It actually gets a lot more confusing than that. Every shop has slightly different definitions, but typically the only real difference between a cappuccino and a latte in many shops, is the ratio of coffee to milk. In fact, a "flat white" is different in Aus vs. NZ, but is essentially a capp with the smoothly textured milk of a latte. Here in Seattle, many shops will ask "dry or wet", if you ask for a capp, but they're really amorphous definitions.
> 
> Now I have to go figure out what watch I'm wearing today.
> 
> ...


Haha. I was actually going to say flat white for that judging by the colour of the head on that pic but thought I'd keep it simple so went with latte.

i will have to steal your definition of a FW because it's the most user friendly explanation I've ever heard of one.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Here's a Picolo, made by me (I'm not great at steaming milk - it tastes great but isn't necessarily the consistency it needs to be):


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

And this is what it was made on:


----------



## TheEscapist (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

'71 Speedy plus the breakroom's best for Speedy Tuesday yesterday.









Today its BLNR plus my favorite bagel shop's coffee - Dark Roast with a splash of French Vanilla (I have no fancy coffee shops near my office).


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

Lol, coffee mug appears larger than it really is (24 ounces).


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

daily ritual


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Working from home today...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



yongsoo1982 said:


> daily ritual


I have a daily ritual too, prompted by coffee, but it's a completely different BM as well - oh, it's Da BOMB..!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> Haha. I was actually going to say flat white for that judging by the colour of the head on that pic but thought I'd keep it simple so went with latte.
> 
> i will have to steal your definition of a FW because it's the most user friendly explanation I've ever heard of one.


It's really fun getting a bunch of coffee professionals together and debating these definitions. It's remarkably controversial. Especially with SBUX co-opting so many of them and completely going off book.

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Watches and Coffee*



yongsoo1982 said:


> daily ritual


I was wondering when an Aeropress would make an appearance!

Cheers,
Chris

PS. Nice watch.

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Sure, but us mongrel Americans sure do love our coffee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


I'll let you into a little secret. I wish it liked me just a bit because it smells great.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

@I Like em BIG !: I hope you're not taking your WRUW shots during that ritual 

@heyheyuw: I love my aeropresses (I have 2, one for home and one for work). Been using them for about 3 years now. Makes a great cup and clean up could not be easier.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

That is one legible dial, love it!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



yongsoo1982 said:


> @I Like em BIG !: I hope you're not taking your WRUW shots during that ritual  ...


No, but it's some of the best time to read some of these threads. Now, you'll have to excuse me....

KABOOOSH ! !


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Ever thus to deadbeats... I'm stayin'..... enjoyin' my coffee...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Thwizzit said:


> Ever thus to deadbeats... I'm stayin'..... enjoyin' my coffee...


I can get you a toe. 

Nice Speedy!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> That's not a cap, it's a latte. A cap would have more foam in its head and the foam would be less dense than what is that that pic.


Well... the owner and barista crew have quite a following so they must be doing something right. Their caps sure look real and taste great to me. And I see lots of micro bubbles in a nice velvet foam.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



John MS said:


> Well... the owner and barista crew have quite a following so they must be doing something right. Their caps sure look real and taste great to me. And I see lots of micro bubbles in a nice velvet foam.


I'm resisting my urge into turning this into a coffee snob debate. After all it's just coffee. Glad you like it (and I genuinely mean that too there's no sarcasm intended).

Anyway i I bought a disgusting flat white this morning, I was not in my local area for work. I could have seriously done better with instant coffee.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

View attachment 7289946


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm resisting my urge into turning this into a coffee snob debate. After all it's just coffee. Glad you like it (and I genuinely mean that too there's no sarcasm intended).
> 
> Anyway i I bought a disgusting flat white this morning, I was not in my local area for work. I could have seriously done better with instant coffee.


Yeah, I'll back away from the debate as well. I've never ceased to be amazed at how popular Starbucks caps are. A ceramic cup doesn't improve the taste.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



John MS said:


> Yeah, I'll back away from the debate as well. I've never ceased to be amazed at how popular Starbucks caps are. A ceramic cup doesn't improve the taste.


I think taste in coffee is even more individual than taste in watches. I'm not the biggest fan of SBUX, but really, without them, specialty coffee wouldn't be where it is today. It's a gateway drug. Like mall watches. 

Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Starbucks never took off in Australia 

It tried, desperately, in the early 2000's but failed. There are a few Starbucks still around but it's mainly in the middle of tourist areas. In saying that chains of coffee stores here don't seem to carry much momentum. Perhaps the only exemption is Gloria jeans.

What at does carry weight tends to be the bean roasters. Usually accompanied with the bigger ones is a lot of branding for the beans plastered over a Ma and pa store.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Here's a read on Starbucks in Australia:
https://munchies.vice.com/en/articles/this-is-why-australians-hate-starbucks

This is the summary of what happened to Starbucks:


> Unlike almost every other country in the developed world, Australia does not do Starbucks. The international coffee monolith launched its first Sydney cafe in 2000 before opening a further 84 outlets across Australia's eastern coast. Just eight years later, it had stacked up $143 million in recorded losses and was forced to close 60 stores.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> Starbucks never took off in Australia
> 
> It tried, desperately, in the early 2000's but failed. There are a few Starbucks still around but it's mainly in the middle of tourist areas. In saying that chains of coffee stores here don't seem to carry much momentum. Perhaps the only exemption is Gloria jeans.
> 
> What at does carry weight tends to be the bean roasters. Usually accompanied with the bigger ones is a lot of branding for the beans plastered over a Ma and pa store.


Yeah, Australia is a fantastic espresso market. I want to visit badly.

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Enjoying some Kicking Horse Cliff Hanger espresso.


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A few days ago with my espresso


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> I think taste in coffee is even more individual than taste in watches. I'm not the biggest fan of SBUX, but really, without them, specialty coffee wouldn't be where it is today. It's a gateway drug. Like mall watches.
> 
> Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


Absolutely. Without Starbucks, Peets and the other now big coffee retailers we would still be percolating Folgers and mixing Nescafe instant coffee. Sbux coffee by itself is good. And I will confess to enjoying a Mocha Frappucino on a hot summer day. After having entered many other countries Sbux is now gingerly taking aim at Italy.

My most memorable coffee event happened in a small cafe in Puerto Rico maybe 4 years ago. At the end of a cruise we stayed for a very long weekend in San Juan. One late morning we happened on Caficultura and enjoyed cappuccino's that were both beautiful and delicious. The temporary foam art was amazing for it's detail. The barista we learned later had won several competitions in Central and South America.


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

@youngsoo1982 
That is an excellent strap. If I may ask is it aftermarket or the original with the watch?


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A Timmy's and my bluesy. My Canuck friends will know what it is all about. Cheers


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Onceuponatim3 said:


> @youngsoo1982
> That is an excellent strap. If I may ask is it aftermarket or the original with the watch?


Thanks! It's an aftermarket Hadley-Roma. The BM strap is nothing to shake a stick at though! Stock strap is amazing. I just needed a Chestnut/Walnut ish color for leather matching.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

a couple of mine


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Geckota k1 V28









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Stelyos said:


> Geckota k1 V28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Geckota is intriguing. How do you like it? I like the Miyota as a tool watch movement. How is the fit and finish?

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

For gbp150 is not bad at all. I've only had it 24 hrs. The fit and finish is what you'd expect in a $200 citizen, the sapphire sticks out a little which I like, and the crown is wobbly like the citizen. Since I only plan to use it in the office I think it'll be fine (meaning no risk to the PVD, or shocks or bumps).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Here's an older pic. It was a wruw pic from ages ago. Timex Expedition chronograph on oil tanned brown Hadley Roma. The coffee (I think) was either Jamaican Blue Mountain Mavis Bank Estate or a locally roasted Peruvian Pea Berry (a personal fave). Hand ground in a vintage mill and brewed in a Chemex of course. Mug is from a local potter here in NC.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



justadad said:


> Here's an older pic. It was a wruw pic from ages ago. Timex Expedition chronograph on oil tanned brown Hadley Roma. The coffee (I think) was either Jamaican Blue Mountain Mavis Bank Estate or a locally roasted Peruvian Pea Berry (a personal fave). Hand ground in a vintage mill and brewed in a Chemex of course. Mug is from a local potter here in NC.


Nice setup. If I'm not drinking espresso, I use my Chemex and a Baratza grinder.

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

And here are some slightly older pics. I really need to take some newer coffee pics!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Nice setup. If I'm not drinking espresso, I use my Chemex and a Baratza grinder.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris
> ...


Thanks! I prefer the Chemex but I'll use a single cup pour-over in a pinch. The French press has sat neglected for years and I just gave the Keureg away to my dad. It's all old school for me from here on out!!


----------



## timeguy123 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

watches and cigars go hand in hand, but I have never heard of watches and coffee..


----------



## timeguy123 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Watches and luxury cars also go hand in hand)))


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



timeguy123 said:


> watches and cigars go hand in hand, but I have never heard of watches and coffee..


It's totally a thing. 

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



timeguy123 said:


> Watches and luxury cars also go hand in hand)))


I can't afford a luxury car because I'm into coffee and watches. I suppose the Venn diagram of obsessions just gets more complicated as your salary rises. 

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









Whilst drinking this cappuccino outdoors I also had an opportunity to get a pic for the Watches and Kookaburras thread.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

LOL! Good looking bird!

Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A more recent pic!








Oh man, oh man!! Just look at the glossy oil on them beans!!


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

You guys do some great photos. Just a quick and dirty from me.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Yeah, Australia is a fantastic espresso market. I want to visit badly.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris
> ...


Well when you do hit me up and I'll give you recommendations in Sydney.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice La Marzocca. That a home machine or a commercial one?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



timeguy123 said:


> Watches and luxury cars also go hand in hand)))


As do watches and ostentatiousness ;-)


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> Well when you do hit me up and I'll give you recommendations in Sydney.


Sounds good, my girl wants to go in '17, so we'll see.

Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice La Marzocca. That a home machine or a commercial one?


That's a commercial machine. Our office "water cooler".

Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I was inspired after reading this thread:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

And another one (no it doesn't take me that long to make a coffee):


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



MorrisDay said:


> View attachment 7321154


I know this won't be the first time you've heard this but every time I see a post from you (especially with a wrist shot)I think to myself "Look, it's Morris Day and the time!"









O-E-O-E-O


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Bit o Joe = bit o Diver


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

nothing like a Tag & Cappuccino on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



esccon said:


> nothing like a Tag & Cappuccino on a Sunday afternoon


I think an affogato with that peanut butter & chocolate ice-cream would be better!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Watches and Coffee*

Just another Seiko Friday...

Espresso from Cat & Cloud. Delizioso.










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I always post my "coffee and watch" pics after finishing the caffeine injections, so please excuse the candy wrapper inside my espresso cup.

This is my polish-designed G.Gerlach Sokol chrono bullhead automatic. I think I will put it back on its stock black leather strap. The nato is a bit much for this already busy design.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

STOWA Flieger Klassik Sport. I hope coffee milk qualifies ... official state drink of Rhode Island.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



internet.interface said:


> I always post my "coffee and watch" pics after finishing the caffeine injections, so please excuse the candy wrapper inside my espresso cup.
> 
> This is my polish-designed G.Gerlach Sokol chrono bullhead automatic. I think I will put it back on its stock black leather strap. The nato is a bit much for this already busy design.
> 
> View attachment 7567618


Minor correction; it is a manual wind seagull mechanism. And here is the pic with the leather band.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Some medium roasted Illy off of the Linea PB...

Oh, and some fancy green shoes on my Viewmatic. 










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



elbilo said:


> STOWA Flieger Klassik Sport. I hope coffee milk qualifies ... official state drink of Rhode Island.


Are you sure this pic and cup aren't from Kaffitár, an Icelandic chain in Reykjavík? :-d


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



elbilo said:


> STOWA Flieger Klassik Sport. I hope coffee milk qualifies ... official state drink of Rhode Island.


Coffee milk is a fine choice sir! The real question is Autocrat vs Eclipse?


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Overwound said:


> Coffee milk is a fine choice sir! The real question is Autocrat vs Eclipse?


This happens to be Eclipse, but I usually purchase classic Autocrat (one of my childhood treats). I say classic because Autocrat makes Eclipse too. My favorite coffee syrup is from a local coffee roaster (Dave's coffee), which is made with cold-brewed coffee. The only problem is it costs $10 for a pint!


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



elbilo said:


> This happens to be Eclipse, but I usually purchase classic Autocrat (one of my childhood treats). I say classic because Autocrat makes Eclipse too. My favorite coffee syrup is from a local coffee roaster (Dave's coffee), which is made with cold-brewed coffee. The only problem is it costs $10 for a pint!


I've had Dave's coffee syrup and it's very good. |>


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Time On My Hands said:


> ...
> Whilst drinking this cappuccino outdoors I also had an opportunity to get a pic for the Watches and Kookaburras thread.
> 
> View attachment 7314010


Might be a very small/lonely thread...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Mine with the whole kit & kaboodle... Kookaburra eggs, roo bacon and rye toast, served of coure, with my favorite cuppajoe.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

>_<


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

that looks like a healthy breakfast! I am digging the color palette on that chronograph. Vintage or Modern? What make/model?



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Mine with the whole kit & kaboodle... Kookaburra eggs, roo bacon and rye toast, served of coure, with my favorite cuppajoe.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Time for some Joe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> I work for the manufacturer of the little gem that's gracing our kitchen counter below... My coffee obsession is why I love affordable watches.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris
> ...


Those sugar skulls are AWESOME!!!! That's a very cool set up you have there!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Blais223 said:


> Those sugar skulls are AWESOME!!!! That's a very cool set up you have there!


Thank you! The sugar skulls are from a small shop in the town of Sayulita, Mexico...

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

This is a Mortima next to my office coffee setup. I will get a non-capsule machine with the next promotion that includes a bathroom and a minibar in the office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



internet.interface said:


> that looks like a healthy breakfast! I am digging the color palette on that chronograph. Vintage or Modern? What make/model?


Thanx i.i! It's definitely 70's, I think they call that vintage around here (I don't know where that puts me). It's a Sorna World Timer/Chrono with a bullhead case, etc. I love it!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



joseph80 said:


> View attachment 7651858
> 
> 
> View attachment 7651866


I'll give you the Tim Horton's, but McCafe? Travesty.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> I'll give you the Tim Horton's, but McCafe? Travesty.


I prefer McDonald's over Timmies. Tim's changed their supplier a while ago and McDonald's now uses them from what I've heard.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

DP


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

My coffee this morning - a skim flat white made with single origin Cuban beans


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

First time I've had Cuban bean. They are really nice! Not as big as Afican or South American beans but are well balanced


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Watches and Coffee*

I usually do coffee in the AM, but a special project calls for an espresso a little into the evening. The coiled snake is a Heuer Autavia Viceroy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Time for Coffee!


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Giving the SARG007 some love today with some Stumptown Hairbender.










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

a 1959 Omega Constellation pie pan with no date, a Nespresso Vanilla potion in a Ducati cup, as well as some Russian-sourced chocolate covered halvah. IOW, I have decided that Thursday is the new Friday


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









Scuba libre + Cappuccino...interesting combination.

Backlight pic as you can notice.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



cuthbert said:


> View attachment 7871722
> 
> 
> Scuba libre + Cappuccino...interesting combination.
> ...


I like the shot glass with water in the background, very European!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



internet.interface said:


> I like the shot glass with water in the background, very European!


When it gets warm drinking hot coffee makes you very thirsty, and it was meant to be a part of the composition as the case of the watch is also translucent.


----------



## flyingwatchman (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Tudor Prince Oysterdate with Brazilian Nespresso in a mug from Cornwall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥ (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## DDHLeigh (May 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



DDHLeigh said:


>


A guy with a Speedmaster should drink real coffee.


----------



## DDHLeigh (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



cuthbert said:


> A guy with a Speedmaster should drink real coffee.


Unfortunately I was told to remove my coffee machine at work. They now have a no "small appliance" rule. So I'm now stuck with snobby instant coffee  Damn Hagen's cost me 13 bucks for 100 grams.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



cuthbert said:


> A guy with a Speedmaster should drink real coffee.


LOL!!! A bit harsh, but you're not wrong!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



DDHLeigh said:


> Unfortunately I was told to remove my coffee machine at work. They now have a no "small appliance" rule. So I'm now stuck with snobby instant coffee  Damn Hagen's cost me 13 bucks for 100 grams.


At my office, the person who suggested that rule would be fired. Get a small kalita and filters, a hand grinder, and use the tea kettle. Or change careers.


----------



## Seibei (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



soaking.fused said:


> French Press as per usual this am. Enjoying Mozart's last, Jupiter, with my morning's first cup, some Honduran Organic Fair Trade (Trader Joes).
> 
> Happy Listening!


Honestly, with speakers like that, who cares about watches and coffee? Nice system!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Cafe creme

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> At my office, the person who suggested that rule would be fired. Get a small kalita and filters, a hand grinder, and use the tea kettle. Or change careers.


That sounds more reasonable and an healthier working environment.

Today at home with some real coffee and one of my favourite chronos.


----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Morning coffee with Stowa


























Wysłane z mojego LG-H736 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

Speedy Mark II
Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Great thread. I love Watches, coffee, beer and high end racing bicycles. When I figure out how to get a pic of all of them in use at one time, I'll post


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Still working on the art, but it's tasting quite on point.










Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









Back in England "enjoying" bad coffee at work.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Friday Am espresso









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

It is not espresso. For me its lungo  nice watch friend 

Wysłane z mojego LG-H736 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









*Isaac Peral 2000 meters diver, from Spain.*

*Nice weekend to everybody!!!*:-!


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



d4rk89 said:


> It is not espresso. For me its lungo  nice watch friend
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-H736 przy użyciu Tapatalka


It is very lungo, but also very "thino". I usually use the classic red Segafredo squarish cups, but I have been too lazy to wash them after one week's worth of visitors to my office. . This skinny one has caused too many accidents with my dress shirts.

Uszanowanie, pozdrawiam kolegę /pasjonata /rodaka.


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Submitted this pic for our local #sgwatchfam weekly theme shootout (Reflections) a few weeks back.

It's just my very humble Alba quartz reflection on a freshly hand dripped ethiopian beans.










Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



trf2271 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bw shot

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

No pic for this but I accidentally overfilled the portafilter this morning and it took me about 60+ seconds to pull a shot.

The he pressure remained the same, no sounds of strain from the machine but the viscousity was BEAUTIFUL. Coffee tasted fantastic however don't think it's good for the machine in the long run :-(


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> No pic for this but I accidentally overfilled the portafilter this morning and it took me about 60+ seconds to pull a shot.
> 
> The he pressure remained the same, no sounds of strain from the machine but the viscousity was BEAUTIFUL. Coffee tasted fantastic however don't think it's good for the machine in the long run :-(


Check out these videos put together by my company and Chef Steps:

https://www.chefsteps.com/classes/espresso

They're narrated by my director, and Charles Babinski, a former US barista champion.

They are definitely worth the time if you're a home barista.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



cuthbert said:


> View attachment 8027458
> 
> 
> Back in England "enjoying" bad coffee at work.


SVO - Is this for Ford? Nice watch too!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> SVO - Is this for Ford? Nice watch too!


No, SVO Jaguar Land Rover:










As not American I am not entitled to work in the USA, few American companies tried to hire me but the Government made a lot of fuss about VISAs.

For the watch, it's a Seiko Giugiaro, I wrote a long and verbose review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/sei...creaming-while-resizing-bracelet-3087418.html

If you are a motorhead you might like it.


----------



## heveymetil (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Screenshot from my IG account. Simple coffee, simple watch, great lume.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Check out these videos put together by my company and Chef Steps:
> 
> https://www.chefsteps.com/classes/espresso
> 
> ...


Thanks. Had a very quick look at it but Will check it out in detail.

The odd part of what I made yesterday was that when shots are pulled for longer than normal they loose their crema this still retained everything (from memory it was pulling 10-11 psi on the machine).


----------



## flyingwatchman (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Late night Longines and espresso ☕

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

*Invicta 8926 and a hot coffee, nice sunday morning to all!!!*:-!


----------



## heveymetil (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










My Borealis and a souvenir mug, filled with lifeblood.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## LRAM77 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Greetings....


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks. Had a very quick look at it but Will check it out in detail.
> 
> The odd part of what I made yesterday was that when shots are pulled for longer than normal they loose their crema this still retained everything (from memory it was pulling 10-11 psi on the machine).


It's all about dose, and grind. Always use a scale to keep your dose consistent, and use the scale to weigh the liquid espresso. A shot should typically be between 25-30 seconds (timed with the watch of your choice of course). When your dose, shot time, and weight of liquid espresso are consistent, the variable left over is the grind (or your machine).

Cheers,
Chris

And just to stay a bit on topic, here's a shot of my Maratac.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



cuthbert said:


> No, SVO Jaguar Land Rover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice history and write-up Cuthbert! I am fully aware of the 3 houses of design and what the history of this watch is as well.

Pardon my stupidity for the SHO (even has the same meaning!) comment as I believed that Ford was the only one to use this designation. Of all things..., in their Taurus line! That is the cool thing about it, you wouldn't know it's a pretty hot package with just the little, "SHO" badge on it. I believe Ford brought it back again for the 2016 models. Ours is ~$40+ Grand and the interior, etc., I am sure... cannot compete!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Ice coffee time









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> It's all about dose, and grind. Always use a scale to keep your dose consistent, and use the scale to weigh the liquid espresso. A shot should typically be between 25-30 seconds (timed with the watch of your choice of course). When your dose, shot time, and weight of liquid espresso are consistent, the variable left over is the grind (or your machine).
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris
> ...


You are right. Another important thing is water temperature, roast type and roast date

Wysłane z mojego LG-H736 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> It's all about dose, and grind. Always use a scale to keep your dose consistent, and use the scale to weigh the liquid espresso. A shot should typically be between 25-30 seconds (timed with the watch of your choice of course). When your dose, shot time, and weight of liquid espresso are consistent, the variable left over is the grind (or your machine).
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris
> ...


It was the dose on that occasion. Hadn't changed a setting on the grinder, I normally pull my shots in about 30 seconds. On that occasion it was more than usual and I would have tamped it harder.

Do do you know if pulling shots at 10-11 psi will ruin the machine long term? I'm using a single boiler Lelit (don't know the model off the top of my head, maybe the PE041? I don't have a PID either (drink milk based coffees so didn't think it was worth getting a PID).


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










This is my beater watch and my favorite brewer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> It was the dose on that occasion. Hadn't changed a setting on the grinder, I normally pull my shots in about 30 seconds. On that occasion it was more than usual and I would have tamped it harder.
> 
> Do do you know if pulling shots at 10-11 psi will ruin the machine long term? I'm using a single boiler Lelit (don't know the model off the top of my head, maybe the PE041? I don't have a PID either (drink milk based coffees so didn't think it was worth getting a PID).


I don't know anything about that particular machine, but I doubt your machine is in any great danger pulling shots at 10-11 bar, but you're not doing your coffee any favors. 9-bar of pressure is standard. There are machines out there that allow you to vary the pressure through the shot, and some coffees like to be extracted at lower or higher pressure, but typically it's best to stick to 9-bar.

Chris


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> I don't know anything about that particular machine, but I doubt your machine is in any great danger pulling shots at 10-11 bar, but you're not doing your coffee any favors. 9-bar of pressure is standard. There are machines out there that allow you to vary the pressure through the shot, and some coffees like to be extracted at lower or higher pressure, but typically it's best to stick to 9-bar.
> 
> Chris


No that's the thing, like I was saying earlier for whatever reason when I pulled it at the higher pressure the quality was the same but the texture improved (I'm BIG of the texture of my foods); it came out a lot thicker.

Put out it this way I rarely enjoy a short black; what I made I loved!

thats the part I don't get. When I've pulled slow shots before (accidentally) they've tasted like crap. This just changed it completely. For everything I know about coffee what came out of my machine shouldn't have worked but it did.


----------



## sinic (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



wuyeah said:


> Time for Coffee!


I like the matching of color! hah


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> No that's the thing, like I was saying earlier for whatever reason when I pulled it at the higher pressure the quality was the same but the texture improved (I'm BIG of the texture of my foods); it came out a lot thicker.
> 
> Put out it this way I rarely enjoy a short black; what I made I loved!
> 
> thats the part I don't get. When I've pulled slow shots before (accidentally) they've tasted like crap. This just changed it completely. For everything I know about coffee what came out of my machine shouldn't have worked but it did.


That particular coffee may have liked it... There are really no rules, except that you need to account for all your variables in order to know what change was responsible for what happened in the cup.

Chris


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Ball Spacemaster and black coffee.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



RESCOchino


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Sssooo many with mochas, expressos and whatnot and very few coffee black. Sigh! Where have all the real men gone in this world?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Watches and Coffee*

SEIKO 6306-7001 and Malawi AA Mzuzu


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A little holiday morning cappuccino, with my Maratac Pilot ARC.

Happy 4th to all of you in the US!

Cheers,
Chris










Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Good morning, and happy Friday!

Cheers,
Chris










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Sorry but the coffee has already been consumed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Espresso is in the works









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5781ae5d90cc7/IMG_20160710_120550.jpg

Pro tip: sniff the watch and band after placement for hours of enjoyment

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coltrane (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superlativo (Nov 29, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Cappuccino and Maratac again... My milk's been on point lately. 










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Micro and small batch coffee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

My inbox is ridiculous after a four-day weekend. I need more coffee.










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I do not ride often, but when I do - I drink lots of espresso


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## shanecho (Jun 22, 2016)

Tassimo and Suunto


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










My two favourite things in one place....


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

if you have to have instant coffee, then have this instant coffee


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










I know... I know..., but it's one of my favorite cups!


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

That's what she said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeltZ4 (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I'll have one (a pic) by tomorrow noonish.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Who new that Taco Bell has good coffee


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Micro said:


> Sssooo many with mochas, expressos and whatnot and very few coffee black. Sigh! Where have all the real men gone in this world?




These mochas, lattes and other such crap I agree with you, but espresso (NO X!!!) is probably the manliest coffee... That and Turkish coffee. They will wake you out of a coma. An ounce of concentrated coffee. Yum!










Espresso!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbuckbbuck (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Going over a few blueprints...










(I know... what are blueprints??)


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

PAM and nespresso

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Beamer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome pics!


----------



## LeftRightLeft (Jan 5, 2011)

Panerai and Isomac


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Any of you guys try the Aeropress yet? Same guy who invented the Aerobie, Alan Adler, came up with it. I keep nudging my wife to let me buy it whenever we see it at a store, but no go - I think she's waiting until we get a bigger kitchen.

https://backchannel.com/first-alan-...reated-the-perfect-cup-of-coffee-c5e94ccc538e

http://www.aerobie.com/product/aeropress/


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

LeftRightLeft said:


> Panerai and Isomac


Nice Isomac!!!


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Any of you guys try the Aeropress yet? Same guy who invented the Aerobie, Alan Adler, came up with it. I keep nudging my wife to let me buy it whenever we see it at a store, but no go - I think she's waiting until we get a bigger kitchen.
> 
> https://backchannel.com/first-alan-...reated-the-perfect-cup-of-coffee-c5e94ccc538e
> 
> The Aerobie® AeroPress® Coffee Maker


yep, I have two. One for work and one for home. The aeropress makes a great cup of coffee. Ideal for one person though it's so quick and easy that making multiple cups doesn't take that long. If and when you pick it up, I recommend googling "inverted method" and making it that way.


----------



## Patrick0317 (Aug 24, 2016)

the coffee of coffees... 










the poem is by WH Auden


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

surprised this thread wasn't more active given that yesterday was National Coffee Day here in the states (then again, what day isn't some "national ____ day" here..)


----------



## GG_Blaisdell (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










TinTin

Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









Coffee break with a Jörg Schauer Kulisse at the KPM Coffee shop with KPM Urbino tableware. The Urbino tableware goes back to the Bauhaus period and was first made in 1931, designer:Trude Petri.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Starbucks freebie


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

The time of the day, when the decision is made....this one, this one again for Thursday.

















_Have a good day all!_


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I got a New SEIKO!


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I keep forgetting about this watch and coffee threads.


----------



## Sylus Grey (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Waiting for the crab cake Benny at my favourite brunch spot


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I am LOVING ristrettos at the moment! Started making them at home and having it straight up or with milk.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Here's a flat white made with a shot of ristretto (ignore the mess on the glass as I wanted to taste the ristretto straight up):


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Watches and Coffee*

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, La Marzocco Linea PB, and a nice afternoon capp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










G-Shock GW-6900 and my morning coffee before a day of fly fishing on the Snake River.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylus Grey (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Gibralter anyone?


----------



## Sylus Grey (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Ugh not sure why all my photos are rotated 90 degrees.... sorry


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

My first attempt at cold brew on the left and a double ristretto on the right; Memovox thrown in there just because:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Another pic of cold brew - I NEVER thought I'd have a use for my french press after getting a proper machine but I'm experimenting.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

As promised, coffee and watch adventure:

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



chriscentro said:


>


You sir are a man of great taste.


----------



## Edo123 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Norm S said:


> My coffee of choice is like the ladies I meet whilst intoxicated. Cheap and gets the job done.
> 
> Just joking I have but one lady and she likes Tim Hortons too. It's a Canadian national treasure after all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wear a Tudor and you drink Tim Hortons? 

But as a correction, Tim's isn't Canadian anymore. Nor is it 'always fresh' as it once used to be LOL.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

It's been a while since posting over here so here is a quick catch-up on my coffee pics!









Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Warmest Greetings!!









Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

New Steinhart and some very old burrs. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

This is a cool idea/thread. I'm going to take one tomorrow to post it up! Keep em coming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I love my coffee pods but also love my watches even more


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Great thread
My Ball with a Latte to kick off the morning.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Seikos and homemade roasted pecan coffee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A couple I found at the bottom of the box with my favourite coffee pod maker


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What shoes are they? I have a pair of Allen Edmonds that look very similar


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> What shoes are they? I have a pair of Allen Edmonds that look very similar


Allen Edmonds strandmoks.  I have them in blue and green. I love 'em. Durable and comfortable, and they always fit my Fred Flinstone feet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Not a great pic but THANKS JAPAN.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Allen Edmonds strandmoks.  I have them in blue and green. I love 'em. Durable and comfortable, and they always fit my Fred Flinstone feet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have AE Rush Streets


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Fiddling around with some new beans I got and decided to take a pic:


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> Fiddling around with some new beans I got and decided to take a pic:


Cool beans. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Tough morning.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Watches and Coffee. Mmmm... Two of my favorite things.

From my photo archives, here's a Debaufre Ocean One (39mm) and a demitasse of home-brewed Turkish Coffee from a few years back.










I have been drinking cold brew toddy coffee daily for the past several years, but I just received an Aero Press for Christmas and am loving it so far.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

-^^^ nice. I've recently gotten into cold brew using a French press


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Well I lived in the SF Bay Area for close to 20 years and the only coffee I drank was Peets (Houseblend at that). As a coffee professional what are your thoughts?

The Houseblend is a perfect combination of rich robust flavor with a nutty smooth aftertaste. As I now live back east, I have a standing order for whole bean Houseblend and K Cups for the office.

IMHO it blows away Starbucks - whose founders consulted with Mr. Peet as to the type of coffee bean to use for their coffees. I sound like a shill, but I love their coffee!

Our History



heyheyuw said:


> I've noticed that a lot of watch people are also big coffee geeks, and there is a great thread on the Seiko forum mixing up these two passions.
> 
> As I haven't been wearing my Seikos lately, but still drinking a lot of coffee (I am a coffee industry professional), I want to see how many more of us are out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Peet's does a lot of things right, using our machines is just one of them.  They now own Stumptown coffee roasters, who if you haven't tried, you should. My favorite SF roaster is Linea Caffe. Their espresso blend is amazing, and their single origins are fantastic as well. Andrew Barnett is the best.

I'm lucky in that I get to try coffee from different roasters around the country on a daily basis. It's fun to try it all. 

Cheers,
Chris



sfnewguy said:


> Well I lived in the SF Bay Area for close to 20 years and the only coffee I drank was Peets (Houseblend at that). As a coffee professional what are your thoughts?
> 
> The Houseblend is a perfect combination of rich robust flavor with a nutty smooth aftertaste. As I now live back east, I have a standing order for whole bean Houseblend and K Cups for the office.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









When mother is away, my little girls turn tea set into a coffee set. Because we are a 21st century family.

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

should have put the top right side up...the flight attendant drew a happy face on it!


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

My old Sicura Sub 400 with a cup of Joe


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> I've heard of Death Wish Coffee... How is it?
> 
> Nice watch too!
> 
> ...


He could tell you, but he'd have to kill you.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Junk coffee, great watch


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



sfnewguy said:


> Well I lived in the SF Bay Area for close to 20 years and the only coffee I drank was Peets (Houseblend at that). As a coffee professional what are your thoughts?
> 
> The Houseblend is a perfect combination of rich robust flavor with a nutty smooth aftertaste. As I now live back east, I have a standing order for whole bean Houseblend and K Cups for the office.
> 
> ...


From one "Peetnik" to another, I couldn't agree more. Like I posted before... I just love my Keurig and can't imagine life without it now. It's getting to be on its last legs and every once in awhile I have to, "slap it around", to get it to brew. Went on YouTube to find a fix that lasted about 10 cups and got scalding hot water all over me! Still, I can't give it up to get one of the new and unimproved ones.



















The wife says the "Keurig Situation", is getting out of hand... I may have to agree with her, as what you can't see, these are 3 boxes deep!


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Longines and my Sascha cup. Peet's Cafe Domingo inside.


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Favorite coffee in Seoul.

Favorite coffee everywhere else.


----------



## Cm_ls1 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*








Love my watch , love my coffee  whadda ya think?


----------



## Stjones (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







Time always feels like it stops when your waiting for a French press!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A simple brew and a simple watch. Aero Press coffee and a Timex Waterbury.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Stoshman said:


> Longines and my Sascha cup. Peet's Cafe Domingo inside.
> 
> View attachment 10542130


that is such a cool cup


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

One day I will learn how to take a good photo until then ;-)


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



http://imgur.com/uXOuN


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juldis (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

My Seiko SKX031 and coffee from the South Coast of NSW, Australia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

Diving into Sunday breakfast! Don't wear this piece nearly as much as I should.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Timex Waterbury and a Tall Flat White.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I'm a pod man


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I'm a barista myself, so definitely subscribing to this thread. Pictures to follow!


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I don't often get to take watch shots on the bar at work, but I do filter brew at home.

Here's a Gruppo Gamma Divemaster and I'm having an Ethiopian natural-process Yirgacheffe roasted by a local roaster here in Singapore.










PS: love how the strap matches the coffee's colour.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

My tulip game is coming together.

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage, and some Heart Coffee Roasters Stereo Blend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



calebk said:


>


Nice watch, and I absolutely love a good Ethiopian coffee.

Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> My tulip game is coming together.
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage, and some Heart Coffee Roasters Stereo Blend.
> 
> ...


Nothing like your lume matching your latte foam.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Here's one from my shift earlier this week.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









Bulova UHF military heritage field watch and some Costa Rican blend from Trader Joe's via my vintage Chemex!

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I'm a Seiko owner (mostly Autos and Hand Crankers)
I'm also a consumer of vast quantities of coffee (maybe
too much coffee?)
People say "Coffee keeps me awake". Not me! I've gone
too sleep drinking a cuppa coffee. Duh!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

justadad:
I have that watch also. Luving it so far.
That looks a great cup o coffee.
Will have to try that blend next trip to
Trader Joes.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Big cup Monday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## KuniT (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Relaxin'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## constantin (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Coffee is massive here in NZ, especially Wellington. Today was an Aeropress day.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

LAX --> DFW...gotta have coffee.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

My twins are home sick today. Sitting in the quiet of the morning.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



soaking.fused said:


>


I have the same cup...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Coffee break at the KPM Coffee shop in Berlin with KPM Urbino tableware and a Schauer Kulisse Chrono. The Urbino tableware goes back to the Bauhaus period and was first made in 1931, designer:Trude Petri.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



constantin said:


> View attachment 10700346


Two of my favorite things.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Was trying to make a cortado, but as I usually make a taller cup, I didn't have the skills to get it right. Ended up closer to a cappuccino this time, but thats Ok, my small cups looks better in pictures



















My interest in watches is in its infancy (not so with coffee), so there there isn't a lot to show off yet. On the table is my newest arrival, a Khaki Automatic 38mm (most of you would know that, but I hate seeing a picture of a watch I really like, and not being informed what it is, so I have to avoid doing the same mistakes myself).
It is one of only a few watches, and my only auto. I'm quite utilitarian and doesn't really mind quartz, so I wasn't planning any additional autos, but I was unfortunate enough to get the new H10 movement, and now I find myself wanting a 28800 movement as well.

This interest is proving to be at least as expensive as any of my other interests 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Stelyos said:


> I have the same cup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Used to have the SubC Date myself and loved to bits.


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A tasty Yirgacheffe and a bronzo with tasty patina.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Same watch, worse camera, much better coffee. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



aicolainen said:


> Was trying to make a cortado, but as I usually make a taller cup, I didn't have the skills to get it right. Ended up closer to a cappuccino this time, but thats Ok, my small cups looks better in pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least coffee is a lot cheaper than watches.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

yes


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Today's brew - Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Aricha from Small Batch Roasting Co, Melbourne.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



calebk said:


> Today's brew - Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Aricha from Small Batch Roasting Co, Melbourne.


Ahh... Two of my favorite things, a good Ethiopian coffee, and a Helson (which has been on my list for too long).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JAC2005 (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Intelligentsia coffee and speedy Tuesday. What could possibly go wrong?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A double-double and an Alpinist.


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



jmanlay said:


> Intelligentsia coffee and speedy Tuesday. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghost steaming, I see.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



calebk said:


> Ghost steaming, I see.


But of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Just the start of another busy day on the bar.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Starbucks is pretty good, but this is better


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



jmanlay said:


> Intelligentsia coffee and speedy Tuesday. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What could go wrong?
Nuthin, absolutely nuthin.
Just me steaming milk 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



ChaserM said:


> What could go wrong?
> Nuthin, absolutely nuthin.
> Just me steaming milk
> 
> ...


How did you get in my kitchen ?
Lol enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nharris (May 12, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Just a civil servant and his coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



















Happy day!


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



jmanlay said:


> How did you get in my kitchen ?
> Lol enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She doesn't want me to tell you!
Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



ChaserM said:


> She doesn't want me to tell you!
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



jmanlay said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice setup by the way!

How do you find your grinder?

I always have to grind on finest, overdose and tamp like crazy to get decent espresso shot. And I use mostly freshly roasted beans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I use the dual wall setting and corresponding dual wall filters and with a bit of trial and error at the beginning it works great now.



ChaserM said:


> Nice setup by the way!
> 
> How do you find your grinder?
> 
> ...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Forgot to post this here, I guess it qualifies... I'm not exactly a hand model, but I did make it into our latest tech video... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Forgot to post this here, I guess it qualifies... I'm not exactly a hand model, but I did make it into our latest tech video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the GS3 at work too some times. Pretty cool!


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

The weekend is here!


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









Aw yeah


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Have a nice weekend!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Disparate heritages convene.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Ice cream for the kids, caffeine for me!!









Ok, ok! I had icecream too! Suck it kiddos, I pay the bills!!

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

.....I wish more people had access to "Dunkin' Donuts" coffee...A+... mostly Eastern US...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Time In said:


> .....I wish more people had access to "Dunkin' Donuts" coffee...A+... mostly Eastern US...
> View attachment 11077498


DnD coffee really is splendid! Way better than Starbucks but maybe not as good as Royal Cup!

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



















Sarb045 and Bialetti


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

New watch day and a lovely latte with some Noble Coffee Roasters Ethiopian.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I don't think my cuppa Joe can compete with most on here... but i think the watch can...:


----------



## Jephen (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



justadad said:


>


What Tag is this? I'm assuming this is a custom job.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










This watch is becoming a habit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

GW-5000 with Aero Press'd Puerto Rican Mami coffee and a little bit of "Love Milk". Yum.


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



wiseMenofGotham said:


>


 Nice!

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> This watch is becoming a habit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not the least surprised. That Squale is in the very top of my "watches I can't justify right now list". The coffee looks like something I could get used to as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Happy Friday all!


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Recently moved to portugal and one of the things i love is that the regular straight coffee here is great, meaning you can have a good coffee anytime.


----------



## Rotosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



chriscentro said:


>


Now THAT'S the helluva picture. Suitable for framing. No foolin'.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I'm about to have a very, very good couple of weeks.

(P.S. If you've had Wendelboe, well... Then you're lucky.)










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> I'm about to have a very, very good couple of weeks.
> 
> (P.S. If you've had Wendelboe, well... Then you're lucky.)
> 
> ...


Washed Castillo from Huila, Colombia. You definitely ARE going to have a couple od good weeks.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Some press coffee today, (pic could have been better but was trying to hide the fact i was taking Pictures of my watch to the rest of the bar)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

^Ooooo... Is that an Orient sapphire Sub? Those are rare these days.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Fullers1845 said:


> ^Ooooo... Is that an Orient sapphire Sub? Those are rare these days.


it is! Had the luck of finding it new old stock sitting alone forgotten in a watch store a couple of years back. One of the "i will never sell" watches.

(Sorry for the Off topic pic no coffee today)


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I got too excited and drank half the espresso before the picture. If anyone finds themselves in Austin, Mozart's is a great place to visit for the coffee and scenery.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Thought of this thread when I was brewing a cup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Double espresso with apple cake, they didint give me a proper cup but the espresso was good. Also wrong date as that chrono doesnt have a quickset for the date so i left it as it was.


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

This is my morning routine on bar every shift. It's a Guatemalan single origin in the hopper today.

Just finished tasting the spro, and about to check if the flavours present themselves well in milk.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



calebk said:


> This is my morning routine on bar every shift. It's a Guatemalan single origin in the hopper today.
> 
> Just finished tasting the spro, and about to check if the flavours present themselves well in milk.


Nice Linea PB.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Apologies for the crappy iPhone quality and in general poor photography skills. This was took yesterday whilst shopping, I called into several AD's to finally try on a few watches I've been mulling over the past few weeks. Tudor black bay blue, speedmaster professional and omega seamaster planet ocean. I'm glad I went to try them on as both the planet ocean and inhouse black bay are too big. So I'm currently saving for a speedy pro


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



calebk said:


> This is my morning routine on bar every shift. It's a Guatemalan single origin in the hopper today.
> 
> Just finished tasting the spro, and about to check if the flavours present themselves well in milk.


Sorry for OT, but I've always wondered, how much coffee does a barista drink in any given day?

On topic: Does the watch you're wearing affect this total?


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Coffee + milk, was a very warm day but still need to have a coffee


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



saturnine said:


> Sorry for OT, but I've always wondered, how much coffee does a barista drink in any given day?
> 
> On topic: Does the watch you're wearing affect this total?


I can't speak for baristas, but espresso machine manufacturer employees drink a lot. A lot. We don't sleep much. At all. Ever.

That reminds me. Maybe I could use some herbal tea.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



saturnine said:


> Sorry for OT, but I've always wondered, how much coffee does a barista drink in any given day?
> 
> On topic: Does the watch you're wearing affect this total?


Anywhere from two to eight shots, depending on how well the coffee stays calibrated. Getting it into shape is only half the job. It's a constant fight to keep it in shape throughout the shift.

I'm not really super particular about what watch I wear when working except that it must have a running and clear second hand (no hour and minutes-only watches) because I sometimes use it to time pre-brew infusion. The newer Linea PB machine in my picture above allows you to pre set the pre-Infusion parameters but older machines don't.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Running a watchful shift on the bar on a busy Good Friday.


----------



## radiologue47 (Mar 7, 2016)

BBN and coffee on a sunny afternoon in SF


----------



## Jukka (Nov 9, 2013)

Cafe Art in Turku, Finland makes a killer double latte. When I make coffee at home, I'll mostly use Bialetti to brew Italian style mocca coffee with hot milk. Favourite watch in both situations is my Blancpain.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## lain09 (Apr 29, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Few old pictures of Nomos Tangente.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A little Colombian from George Howell and my Steiny O1V.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Watches and Coffee*


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



drewmcd24 said:


>


 Nice. I'm a fan of Chromatic.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Nice. I'm a fan of Chromatic.


This is the first time I've tried their beans. These are very good. Now I'm eager to try their other roasts.


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Old pic I took of my Tudor North Flag + Espresso. Don't have the watch anymore but Tudor actually featured this photo on their official Instagram page after I posted it









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

My Unimatic U1-D and my latte










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Caffe Nero Flat White.


----------



## Picassovegas (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

That Unimatic looks awesome!


----------



## vistar (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

this one is my favorite. hah!


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Tommy, Illy and Omega


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Bulova 219


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Picassovegas said:


> That Unimatic looks awesome!


Thanks! It's one of my favorite watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

La macchina e l'orologio.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

There's a watch in the way of that lovely La Marzocco...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



saturnine said:


> There's a watch in the way of that lovely La Marzocco...


Here you go...


----------



## sun.s (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

great shot


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

^^^ love the grinder!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Sweet Florentine Machine...

Your countertop resembles latte foam swirls as well. I approve.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^^ love the grinder!


Let me know if you need one. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Here you go...


And in my beloved city, well done good sir!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



TJ Boogie said:


> And in my beloved city, well done good sir!


Seattleite for life. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Seattleite for life.
> 
> Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


Heck yes! |>


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Doubble latte or tall cortado? Don't know, but it's home made for sure. Illy espresso on Aeropress and whipped milk. It's hard to get the milk right by whipping it, but after lots of practice I feel I'm as close as I can possibly get. Maybe when I have all the watches I want, I'll save up for a coffee machine or just a steamer.

Anyway here is a real good cup of ambition together with my Khaki Mechanical (just "downgraded" from the Auto to get a more authentic vintage look, the auto was to dressy IMHO).

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*








BBB with cream and sugar


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A chai latte and my Speedy


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Speedy and an espresso









My watches on Instagram: aecos87

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Good morning everybody!

Here's a little cappuccino using beans from Variety Coffee Roasters, and my trusty Hamilton Viewmatic.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

road warrior in a hotel...Keurig French Roast...not bad in a pinch


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A little exploration never hurt anyone!









"Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear, and the blind can see." -Mark Twain


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Silver Sumo and a festive Toffee/Nut latte.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Citizen Eco Drive on blue leather, and the coffee cup speaks for itself. ;-)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Classy little setup there.
How's that book by the way? I've been dying to grab a copy myself but it's annoyingly always sold out on amazon...



soaking.fused said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



bryan6795 said:


> Classy little setup there.
> How's that book by the way? I've been dying to grab a copy myself but it's annoyingly always sold out on amazon...


Thanks!!
I am loving it. Highly recommended reading material for any watch guy or gal. Pick it up!!


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



soaking.fused said:


> Thanks!!
> I am loving it. Highly recommended reading material for any watch guy or gal. Pick it up!!


I had this book in my Amazon Cart for weeks (ir was even down to $25 at one point),but I read some of the sample pages and the author wrote that the back of the Newman Daytona had, from his wife, the inscription "drive slowly". Wrong! He was a race driver, and the inscription reads "drive carefully", which is very different. The book sort of lost a lot of credibility in my eyes, since he couldnt get right a very important detail, about a very significant watch.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Here's a couple. IWC Mark XVIII and Zenith El Primero.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







Timing the shot...


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



islands62 said:


> I had this book in my Amazon Cart for weeks (ir was even down to $25 at one point),but I read some of the sample pages and the author wrote that the back of the Newman Daytona had, from his wife, the inscription "drive slowly". Wrong! He was a race driver, and the inscription reads "drive carefully", which is very different. The book sort of lost a lot of credibility in my eyes, since he couldnt get right a very important detail, about a very significant watch.


my oh my! ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



islands62 said:


> I had this book in my Amazon Cart for weeks (ir was even down to $25 at one point),but I read some of the sample pages and the author wrote that the back of the Newman Daytona had, from his wife, the inscription "drive slowly". Wrong! He was a race driver, and the inscription reads "drive carefully", which is very different. The book sort of lost a lot of credibility in my eyes, since he couldnt get right a very important detail, about a very significant watch.


Check this out: 
Welcome to RolexMagazine.com...Home of Jake's Rolex World Magazine..Optimized for iPad and iPhone: Paul Newman Daytona Third Engraving Discovered!!!. 
Good story. May help you to still buy this book. I just did))


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Pazzo said:


> View attachment 12763703


Does the coffee come later? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



transporter305 said:


> Check this out:
> Welcome to RolexMagazine.com...Home of Jake's Rolex World Magazine..Optimized for iPad and iPhone: Paul Newman Daytona Third Engraving Discovered!!!.
> Good story. May help you to still buy this book. I just did))


I didn't know there were multiple Newman Engraved Daytonas! Thanks for sharing that. Of course that begs the question, how many are really out there, and are they ALL worth 15million bucks?!


----------



## andycg11 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Happy New Year guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw;.. said:


> Does the coffee come later?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A shot of JD and the rest is ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Cold day coffee and my partner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Game day watch. Go Hawks!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

New Years Day also happens to be my son's birthday. Coffee and a cigar in the shop before heading off to the festivities.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*








(Seiko SRP775)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Early Sunday Florida second cup w/ Damasko


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

IWC Aquatimer









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*








(My Seiko Sportsman from 1966.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## soycowboy (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi, new to the forum. Speedmaster and espresso at Berlin Bistro in Long Beach, CA


----------



## wilson007 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Expobar Brewtus, Compak K9, and a Type XX. Lovely combo.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



wilson007 said:


> Expobar Brewtus, Compak K9, and a Type XX. Lovely combo.


Amazing combo! Take some more pictures, please))


----------



## andycg11 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Urth cafe pasadena










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



















Bialetti


----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

My desk, with my favorite mug. TMS stands for The Morning Stream and is also my favorite podcast.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

One day I will become a better photographer, but for now... enjoy!


----------



## matthias7777777 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Nomos and fifth cup of coffee for the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinodays (May 8, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*








Before the day gets going. 
RGM chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jooms (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Prefer tea, but eventually found a coffee shot... A most necessary coffee, as the time shown is am, not pm... urgh.


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



andycg11 said:


> Urth cafe pasadena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot, I like the coffee


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

.


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Nothing fancy.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



soaking.fused said:


> Bialetti


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







Seiko Monaco and some sub par instant coffee...


----------



## dan_888 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Is it because we like the finer things in life?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I'm actually out of coffee....time for a refuel


----------



## matthias7777777 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Was up with a sick kid all night. Starting work late today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



soaking.fused said:


> Bialetti


I'm a Bialetti fan myself. However, mine have a new rival.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



dan_888 said:


> Is it because we like the finer things in life?


Well, you know... The best part of waking up, is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> Well, you know... The best part of waking up, is...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



The Iron Horse said:


>


Exactamundo.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Early morning Sunday coffee. Nothing better to start a lazy Sunday...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

As is my occasion, I forget to post up in here!

Playing catch-up once again, it seems!









"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









Is it time for coffee yet?


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







MWW Equinox


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Which is your favorite ... A or B?

A>









B>


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay 36 with a Long Black Coffee.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

B for me, but it's a tough call though. 



Dougiebaby said:


> Which is your favorite ... A or B?
> 
> A>
> 
> B>


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Dougiebaby said:


> Which is your favorite ... A or B?
> 
> A>
> 
> ...


I prefer the watch in A, and the coffee in B


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Omega and Boyd's


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



atdegs said:


> Omega and Boyd's
> ...


How nice to see this generation of the Railmaster! Here's my OmegaTeamaster. 









But to stay on topic ...









I swear there was coffee in that cup! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Mine is brand new to me. Just couldn't justify either of the newer models when the old one is so nice.



oldfatherthames said:


> How nice to see this generation of the Railmaster! Here's my OmegaTeamaster.
> 
> View attachment 12834855


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

My favorite cuppa Joe in my favorite cup with one of my favorite watches...:


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










My Squale and I enjoying some Colombia Fondo Paez from Kickapoo Coffee in Viroqua, Wisconsin. Very good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







WW2 Barter Kit watch: "Milus Snow Star" on vintage strap.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

View attachment 12878429


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Locally roasted coffee, not Starbucks.









Sent from my iPhone using a hacked satellite to bounce the signal off from Elon Musk's orbiting roadster and back to Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Neognosis said:


> View attachment 12879489


Nice SARG007! I love mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Cup of joe w/ my JLC.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Attempting "meta" here with coffee art on my coffee mug....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Time for a Tassimo at two.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

^That is a beautiful Citizen!


----------



## MergingCultures (Oct 22, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Casual Friday.









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Thank you, I am a beautiful citizen too! I also have it on bracelet which transforms the watch.



Dan3612 said:


> ^That is a beautiful Citizen!


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Lol! It definitely seems like a very versatile watch, but I do really like it on the rubber strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Deli coffee, my favorite.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



41Mets said:


> Deli coffee, my favorite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Here are a few inexpensive Timex watches that go great with coffee


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







Hello from Calgary, Canada. My wife enjoys good coffee and classic watches


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Starbucks coffee and a quartz watch.......from Calgary, Canada
cheers
View attachment 12884127


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Jim44 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great taste! This pic inspired me to take a coffee break))


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



transporter305 said:


> View attachment 12884359
> 
> 
> Great taste! This pic inspired me to take a coffee break))


Nice pic and beautiful watch, I really like the big date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Jim44 said:


> Nice pic and beautiful watch, I really like the big date
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Question for everybody ---> Lately I'm not able to "Reply With Quote" or post the pictures from my laptop. I've posted this pic from my iPhone and it looked ok. Just opened this on the laptop and the picture is "horizontal". Does anyone else encounter the same problem? Post #503 looks like the same problem. Cheers!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



transporter305 said:


> View attachment 12884359
> 
> 
> Great taste! This pic inspired me to take a coffee break))


I love that Eterna.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



transporter305 said:


> Than you!
> 
> Question for everybody ---> Lately I'm not able to "Reply With Quote" or post the pictures from my laptop. I've posted this pic from my iPhone and it looked ok.
> Just opened this on the laptop and the picture is "horizontal". Does anyone else encounter the same problem? Post #503 looks like the same problem. Cheers!


I don't often post from my PC at work. I'm usually only using Tapatalk, so I haven't noticed it.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Yeah, just figured the workaround for the picture. I think there's some bugs in the site, not the mobile version. Thx!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Supping from stainless with a Seiko on stainless on Sunday.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



















My Jazzmaster and some really dark, really strong Italian roast ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

These two things get me there on time........









Espresso and a vintage Hamilton Chronograph......I love both Espresso and Hamilton Watches


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

giant coffee roastin machine in the background


----------



## tjoyce27 (Feb 14, 2018)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Quick nespresso after a long day 👍


----------



## Jon08 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Literally just posted this pic on another thread. Iced coffee counts, right?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Took a few shots during short breaks for an espresso at work.

1976 Certina Club 2000








1960s Indus De Luxe








1952 Eterna ref.106 BDT








1947 Tissot Antimagnetique


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Inhorgenta coffee brake and the Damasko DC56 Si


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



freesole said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that IWC looks terrific!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



freesole said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That coffee looks fabulous.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



freesole said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That glass is stunning!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Watches and Coffee*










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



freesole said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That background is majestic!


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



freesole said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome pic but I'm getting anxiety about the watch falling in lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

No watch but worth to be posted, imho


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

'
Late afternoon refuelling....








'


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Mhutch said:


>


That Certina is a nice looking watch and really like the look of the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Jon08 said:


> Literally just posted this pic on another thread. Iced coffee counts, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iced coffee and Nomos in one photo. Just too much hipster for me to take 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Homestead Toasted Coconut Coffee in my favorite cup and Seiko:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fzen (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*









It's a four espresso morning


----------



## Halifax Watch (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Seiko Samurai on Hirsch Rally


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



fzen said:


> It's a four espresso morning


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

My JLC always cheers up an otherwise drab Monday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lightingball2 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

OCD, espresso and El Primero


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Breitling _SuperOcean _COSC certified diver, with a cup or two of Starbucks "Columbia" single-origin coffee. Have a great day... b-)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## Wglen (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Caffeinemaster


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







My favorite coffee mug and older watch. Both are kind of beat up, but serve their purposes well. Wishing you a good weekend from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

^Love those old Poljot Chronos. I used to see them for sale when I was in Moscow in the early '90's.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Watches and Coffee*

sorry, double post ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

... ?


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



Halifax Watch said:


> Seiko Samurai on Hirsch Rally
> View attachment 12944773


This is just a great all round shot


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

heyheyuw:
Betcha I'm one of the biggest coffee freeks in the forum
At least 6 cups per day! But which of my 30 watches pics
do I post? One of the 22 analogs or or one of the ani digis?

X Traindrivers


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

How to enjoy Sunday morning with soaking.fused's Bialetti and a bit of Turkish coffee.





































HAGDE!


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



soaking.fused said:


> How to enjoy Sunday morning with soaking.fused's Bialetti and a bit of Turkish coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea! Getting a bit tired of italian espresso.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Doxa, Pike Place, mala and beat up denim.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

My 2 greatest loves of the moment - coffee and watches - and my post #100!!! 
Happy Sunday, fellow addicts!))


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



arogle1stus said:


> heyheyuw:
> Betcha I'm one of the biggest coffee freeks in the forum
> At least 6 cups per day! But which of my 30 watches pics
> do I post? One of the 22 analogs or or one of the ani digis?
> ...


Well, if you have thirty watches, and you drink six cups a day, how many days will it take to post all of them? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



transporter305 said:


> My 2 greatest loves of the moment - coffee and watches - and my post #100!!!
> Happy Sunday, fellow addicts!))


Now that's the way to make Turkish coffee! Props |>


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



soaking.fused said:


> How to enjoy Sunday morning with soaking.fused's Bialetti and a bit of Turkish coffee.


BananaCat - By the time you see it, you're already dead.


----------



## headless (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

A Bialetti and a cezve? This page is blessed.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



transporter305 said:


> OCD, espresso and El Primero
> 
> View attachment 12953187


Is that the end of your pull? Nice grinding/tamping!


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

SBUX @ Orchard Road in Singapore 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



OfficerCamp said:


> Is that the end of your pull? Nice grinding/tamping!


Thank you! It's between 25-35 sec depending on the beans/grind.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



transporter305 said:


> Thank you! It's between 25-35 sec depending on the beans/grind.


That's pretty much perfect if you ask me. The second I saw that pic I said to myself "oh good, I'm not the only sicko that times my espresso pulls!"


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



OfficerCamp said:


> That's pretty much perfect if you ask me. The second I saw that pic I said to myself "oh good, I'm not the only sicko that times my espresso pulls!"


How else would you do it? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



heyheyuw said:


> How else would you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice product placement b-)


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

'46 Omega MI 2214 and an espresso


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







Visiting beautiful British Columbia for new coffee experiences. Cheers


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Just a plain ole cup of Gold Coast.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

My SKX mod


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

Zelos DMT


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Not sure what part of the world you're in, but you can't be too far from Portland.



Brey17 said:


> Just a plain ole cup of Gold Coast.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

IWC Le Petit Prince


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

not sure how I ever timed my bloom before my DSOM


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



atdegs said:


> Not sure what part of the world you're in, but you can't be too far from Portland.


Hehe, what gives it away?


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

All I want to know is when the cheese factory is finally going to reopen???



Brey17 said:


> Hehe, what gives it away?


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

I expected a bunch of photos showing coffee spill on precious watches...oh well.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







Timex on older Leather strap from Cuba and a gourmet coffee at our local mall. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*



atdegs said:


> All I want to know is when the cheese factory is finally going to reopen???


My poor niece and nephews. We are from Olympia and went on a road trip with cheese factory being a highlight for them. They were a tad disappointed at the tiny temp building.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Every time we have visitors in town we check on progress. We'll get cheese curds again eventually. The time capsule was pretty cool though.



Brey17 said:


> My poor niece and nephews. We are from Olympia and went on a road trip with cheese factory being a highlight for them. They were a tad disappointed at the tiny temp building.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Beauty and the beast.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*










Beanmaster


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

my favourite thread on here


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Morning coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

FOIS and Peet's.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







Good morning from Calgary, Canada. It is a good life!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Go Tiger!


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice pairing


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Maybe this thread should be re-named, "Coffee & Speedies"!


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Maybe this thread should be re-named, "Coffee & Speedies"!


There does seem to be a lot of those around here!


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

1948 Roamer, made for Turler, a Zurich-based jeweller and watch retailer. MST 360 under the bonnet.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

50MILLIMETERSOFFUNwithmynewSRPAEIGHTYONE









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Moonview and a cappuccino


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Da Sub...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*








Spinnaker Croft on an SKX009 jubilee.

"There are only subtle differences between Fact and Truth, and they are separated by the thinnest line of Faith."


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Café Cubano









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*







There is more






snow in Calgary, Canada. Even my AV-8 is grounded for de-icing . Cheers.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Breve.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Still wearing the Spinnaker Croft but I did move on to cold brew this morning!









"There are only subtle differences between Fact and Truth, and they are separated by the thinnest line of Faith."


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

IWC Le Petit Prince and working from home on a rainy day.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Starbucks Veranda, (3) Truvia, Half&Half, & a Maranez Karon









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

It's a stormy evening from my nook on the water, I'm watching the ferries (when I can see them through the fog), and sipping a coffee. Happy Wednesday WUS!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cold and snowy day in Calgary, Canada, time for Starbucks. Cheers


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

My new baby... grinds the beans and brews my cuppa. The grinder will wake the dead and I wouldn't have it any other way. Smells so good!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

NWD and coffee. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey mods, was this thread merged with the one that I started last year? Just curious as that last reply was made on tapatalk to the other thread, but showed up here... Strange.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

No thanks on coffee. It's that kind of day...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

New Steiny and a capp with some lovely espresso from Kuma coffee here in Seattle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

A "Spiked Horchata"









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

A fine Monday.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC DSC


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Hand pour from blue bottle beans(japan)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lambo The Jambo (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

Great tasting coffee, an unique watch just for fun and some bad composition....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

At D&D









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Contigo keeping my joe nice and warm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Does this work?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Enjoying a cup of joe in my favorite cup. 









Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## soycowboy (Jan 8, 2018)

Here’s my 1601 on Tweed and Espresso


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

My Alpinist matched my coffee cup this morning :


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Currently enjoying some C&K coffee and the Explorer


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Trying out the Nitro Cold Brew.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Lornegifford (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

Coffee by Pret,


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Need coffee before i wind & set my watch :


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Rainy day in Calgary, Canada. Perfect for a Starbucks hot treat and spending some time on Watchuseek. Cheers to all.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## engeebax (Jun 6, 2018)

Birthday lunch, new Khaki Field Mechanical, long black, views over Port Phillip Bay near Melbourne....it was a good day


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Coffee break


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Minnie watch and large coffee










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Had a Coffee minutes after purchasing my first A. Lange & Sohne.

It was a good morning.


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

dantan said:


> Had a Coffee minutes after purchasing my first A. Lange & Sohne.
> 
> It was a good morning.


Very awesome!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dantan said:


> Had a Coffee minutes after purchasing my first A. Lange & Sohne.
> 
> It was a good morning.


You're getting me to consider that my next watch purchase should be made before brunch. That way, I'd be able to ogle it all day in good lighting.


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

Work, watch, coffee









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Testing it out. We now have 2 Ninjas, and a Keurig 🤣









Time is a gift...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Gruppo Ardito Numero Zero & LAVAZZA...... Is that Italian or what?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Late night Latte









Time is a gift...


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Suitable tools are necessary...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Espresso, coffee filled chocolate and Russian diver...... chocolate colour strap....
I love brown.....?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Benarus Megalodon along with a freshly brewed LAVAZZA and a creamy Dobra strap.... Good morning everyone! ☕









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Weekend begins with the SMP & La Aroma De Cuba










Time is a gift...


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Sumo & Coffee


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Lord Bung (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

What a fantastic cup of Joe....not


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Love the watch, hate the coffee. I've been warned not to drink it because the water tanks are usually nasty, but bad coffee is better than no coffee.



jmanlay said:


> What a fantastic cup of Joe....not


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pre-Beer World Cup Final beverage. It's morning here...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

atdegs said:


> Love the watch, hate the coffee. I've been warned not to drink it because the water tanks are usually nasty, but bad coffee is better than no coffee.


Coffee was disgusting but at 6 am I will take it especially on a Sunday
Better watch pic


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I always really liked the Nivada chrono divers, but the prices have kind of gone off the deep end (ha!).



jmanlay said:


> Coffee was
> disgusting but at 6 am I will take it especially on a Sunday
> Better watch pic


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Not a coffee drinker, but I'll sub this cup o' hot chocolate for it.









Doc Savage


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

atdegs said:


> I always really liked the Nivada chrono divers, but the prices have kind of gone off the deep end (ha!).


It has gone nuts price wise for sure and then you have to add service ... this one has an awesome val 23...butter smooth


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Cafe Con Leche & La Aroma De Cuba "Mi Amora"









Time is a gift...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Cortado









Time is a gift...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBDC033


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Alpinist & Coffee


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SBDC049


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

Z engineer said:


> View attachment 13304711
> 
> 
> Good morning!


This an awesome shot


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Enjoying the morning before it gets over 100.


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

Citizen Scuba fun with a not-too-bad cup of joe!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

Meant Scuba Fin, not Scuba Fun, lol 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

I love my speedy a latte! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

The strap matches the latte!


Wunderbro said:


> I love my speedy a latte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Black









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Hah, hah, hah, it's a sure sign we don't have anything more important to do. You know the saying, "The Devil finds evil things for idle hands" (or perhaps idle minds.)


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Th3CrypticGamer said:


> The strap matches the latte!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They both smell AMAZING too!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok I drank it all but it it was there earlier ....


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Coffee color watch


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Stoner1974 said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


_Gorgeous_


----------



## dr.italiano (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

dr.italiano said:


> View attachment 13332053


Hi, I am Olaf!🤪🤪🤪
Enjoy it!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

RW Sinatra with my Grumpy mug, Cafe Verona Starbucks


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

jmanlay said:


>


Beautiful timepiece, great coffee, time to get the real coffee machine ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

transporter305 said:


> Beautiful timepiece, great coffee, time to get the real coffee machine ;-)


What do you recommend as a "real coffee machina"?


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> What do you recommend as a "real coffee machina"?


One of those shiny Italian things with the proper burr grinder next to it.









Of course this will start another hobby but you're already half way there anyway with your Black Cat roast. With the good machine and grinder you'll be able to get the most out of it...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

transporter305 said:


> One of those shiny Italian things with the proper burr grinder next to it.
> 
> View attachment 13346679
> 
> ...


Not too bad actually at 1500 bucks but is it that much better? Must say it looks awesome..
My Breville has not let me down once since March 2012 so can't complain on that front and I have saved a crap load on lattes, flat whites in 6 years.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Not too bad actually at 1500 bucks but is it that much better? Must say it looks awesome..
> My Breville has not let me down once since March 2012 so can't complain on that front and I have saved a crap load on lattes, flat whites in 6 years.


If most of your coffee intake are milk based drinks your Breville is just fine. In fact I wouldn't even spend the $$ on the very expensive Intelligentsia coffee. Any decent vacuum sealed Italian blend will do very well for this purpose. My friends have the exact same unit and their cappuccinos/lattes are great. Plus the convenience of it. No screwing around too much to make a drink. But if espresso is your poison as it is mine - the difference is huge! My friend uses the same exact beans as I do but I can't even touch the espresso that comes out of the Breville. As for the price, it's $1.5K for the machine plus around $700 for the proper grinder which is very important. BUT those are not disposable chinese appliances. These things are built to last for generations, serviced and repaired as needed. Like the IWC, Omega and Rolex


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

transporter305 said:


> If most of your coffee intake are milk based drinks your Breville is just fine. In fact I wouldn't even spend the $$ on the very expensive Intelligentsia coffee. Any decent vacuum sealed Italian blend will do very well for this purpose. My friends have the exact same unit and their cappuccinos/lattes are great. Plus the convenience of it. No screwing around too much to make a drink. But if espresso is your poison as it is mine - the difference is huge! My friend uses the same exact beans as I do but I can't even touch the espresso that comes out of the Breville. As for the price, it's $1.5K for the machine plus around $700 for the proper grinder which is very important. BUT those are not disposable chinese appliances. These things are built to last for generations, serviced and repaired as needed. Like the IWC, Omega and Rolex
> View attachment 13346797


That is one thing I can't drink is espresso out of the Breville. I do mostly milk based stuff BUT espresso out of it just don't cut it. When in Europe this summer all I drank were espressos out of fancy Italian machines so I tried back at home and I failed miserably....may be the water to use is critical as well.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> That is one thing I can't drink is espresso out of the Breville. I do mostly milk based stuff BUT espresso out of it just don't cut it. When in Europe this summer all I drank were espressos out of fancy Italian machines so I tried back at home and I failed miserably....may be the water to use is critical as well.


So you know exactly what I'm talking about) When you're ready to shop, pm me any questions you may have. I'm no expert but will do my best to stir a fellow OOO member in the right direction, lol.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Stop it, both of you.

“The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live.” ~Victor Hugo


----------



## dr.italiano (Sep 23, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hi, I am Olaf!???
> Enjoy it!


Haha! " would you like to build a horological snowman...." ⌚⛄

Creative grammar brought to by iOS


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Stop it, both of you.
> 
> "The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live." ~Victor Hugo


Done|>


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Hotel coffee, yum! LOL;-)


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum!









Time is a gift...


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Here it is:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Freshly brewed espresso...... Good morning!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nothing special, just your regular dark roasted coffee and my Orient Blue Ray on Hadley Roma Silicone straps.

Happy Saturday folks:-!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

RC Crown said:


> Hotel coffee, yum! LOL;-)
> View attachment 13349563


Better than nothing 🤪. Keeps you awake!


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Promaster at the Mc


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jovani said:


>


Enough with coffee. Tell us about this delicious looking red cake you are always posting.


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Quick snap at work...


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

emonje said:


> View attachment 13375193
> 
> Quick snap at work...


Cheers!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Enough with coffee. Tell us about this delicious looking red cake you are always posting.


Fruit cake


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Watches and Coffee*

View attachment 13376965


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

jovani said:


>


Hmmmmm...... Moka....... Strongest than them all.. ☕🤤
Enjoy it!

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry; if I weren't out of milk this would have included a home brewed iced latte instead of something so common.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Leftover brunch coffee while my CFO hits the sales racks.


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

vintorez said:


> View attachment 13364177


Nice shot


----------



## Khoi Nguyen (Aug 1, 2014)

Off to Vegas today for work:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Americano with Sweet Cream and NTH Santa Flake.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

23 second shot. Starting the day with my most important use of a chronograph. This chronograph sports my custom highlighting on the 1st 15 minutes. The mug is from a pottery shop in San Sebastian, Spain.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Watch: NTH "Santa Flake"

Coffee: Nitro Cold Brew with Cascara Cream.


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Turtle staying warm


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Watch: NTH "Santa Flake"
> 
> Coffee: Nitro Cold Brew with Cascara Cream.


What are your thoughts on the brew? When I saw adverts for it, I confess my pupils widened and the salivary glands got busy; but I was underwhelmed when I tried it. Given the appearance & temperature, perhaps my brain was confused when it didn't taste like a stout.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

saturnine said:


> What are your thoughts on the brew? When I saw adverts for it, I confess my pupils widened and the salivary glands got busy; but I was underwhelmed when I tried it. Given the appearance & temperature, perhaps my brain was confused when it didn't taste like a stout.


Well, as a Nitro beer fan (Guinness, Murphy's, Boddingtons, et al.) I too was disappointed it didn't taste like beer. But I'm a sucker for the cascading effect and smooth head of Nitro anything, so it's still fun for me. Don't see it replacing my usual Grande Americano anytime soon...


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Why not?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The watch is far more interesting than the coffee.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^I miss my Gulfman...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Too little sleep, but new watch and coffee help :- )


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

6096 and Americano...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Stormy outside all day so a Muddy Turtle seems apt for today!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Woody36327 said:


> Stormy outside all day so a Muddy Turtle seems apt for today!
> View attachment 13497609


I love those canned lattes. They're great for when I don't have time to brew or if it's hot out.

"The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live." ~Victor Hugo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

*Watches and coffee*

Please post pics of your favorite watch and your favorite brew!!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Watches and coffee*

This thread has been going continuously for a while... probably better to add to it : https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watches-coffees-why-not-785764-105.html


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Watches and coffee*



dbostedo said:


> This thread has been going continuously for a while... probably better to add to it : https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watches-coffees-why-not-785764-105.html


Excellent suggestion. Merged.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Woody36327 said:


> Stormy outside all day so a Muddy Turtle seems apt for today!
> View attachment 13497609


Turtles look so good with jubilee bracelets. Love it!


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Morning routine

While supporting a fellow Veteran....Black Rifle Coffee Company


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

And afternoon routine


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Woody36327 said:


> Stormy outside all day so a Muddy Turtle seems apt for today!
> View attachment 13497609


That stuff is great. Nice watch too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Louie777 said:


> Turtles look so good with jubilee bracelets. Love it!


The best $100 spent on watch bling for me yet. So comfortable and just makes the watch look like it costs a lot more than a few hundred bucks



heyheyuw said:


> That stuff is great. Nice watch too!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am definitely more a hot coffee guy than cold but you are right. This stuff is good!


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Bosshog104 said:


> And afternoon routine


Nice. That mug should turn Mr Grumpy Face to Happy Face when you get it warm.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

+ 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Another day at the office...


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Starting this Friday day off in boomtown. Maybe I'll go look at some watches









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

A beautiful light roast I bought on my trip to Colombia this summer. Beautiful country with amazing people and coffee.


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

I love this thread so much. Two of my favorite addictions. Horology and coffee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Woody36327 said:


> Stormy outside all day so a Muddy Turtle seems apt for today!
> View attachment 13497609


I sure miss Todd's cable show, quite the adventurer and all around good guy!


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Aah... Sunday. With my new BB58. Apparently now a waitlist of 2 years on both this and the GMT in Sydney.


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

GMH Watches said:


> Aah... Sunday. With my new BB58. Apparently now a waitlist of 2 years on both this and the GMT in Sydney.


Wow! Lucky you snagged one then. I'm from Sydney also. Love coffee and watches. 2 habits I can't seem to break. Oh well, what doesn't kill you and leaves you broke.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

GMH Watches said:


> Aah... Sunday. With my new BB58. Apparently now a waitlist of 2 years on both this and the GMT in Sydney.


Congrats! Keep the pics coming


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Shortest commute ever - telework day.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Carlos C (Jun 28, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Zelos Mako bronze/Batman. Hario hand grinder. Melitta filter holder. Bodum hot pot. Secret Santa mug.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ingenieur









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Coffee

&

Doxa Sharkhunter 750T


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Morning


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Swiss watch and Swiss coffee machine


----------



## KidfromKC (May 12, 2017)

Certina DS Multi-8


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Meister and java....


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Got so busy Wed, never had time to post morning routine with the 007.

Probably will be first to go from my collection shortly as I have a birth year rolex precision from 74' on it's way from Japan?


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Omega SMP 200










Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Strangely I haven't seen this thread before, and coffee and watches are my thing.

Recents


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Seiko and Starbucks for my morning. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

In such a rush this morning, gotta depend on the Steal-bucks today.

But got in a quick shot of the new seiko metal.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Gone (to a good friend) but not forgotten


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

deepsea03 said:


> Gone (to a good friend) but not forgotten


Dammit! Can I be your friend?


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Café Cubano









Time is a gift...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

cdnwatchguy said:


> Strangely I haven't seen this thread before, and coffee and watches are my thing.
> 
> Recents


That coffee cup looks very familiar 









Time is a gift...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Mushmouth Thoms (Dec 12, 2013)

Bosshog104 said:


> Got so busy Wed, never had time to post morning routine with the 007.
> 
> Probably will be first to go from my collection shortly as I have a birth year rolex precision from 74' on it's way from Japan?


Is that a Sette 270W? Do you use it for espresso? Thinking about getting one...


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Mushmouth Thoms said:


> Is that a Sette 270W? Do you use it for espresso? Thinking about getting one...


It is, and it's been great so far. Got it when it first came out, so had it for almost two years.

I use it for espresso, aeropress, V60 and drip. The grind is a to little fine for drip, but I try to make due, as I don't need another grinder cluttering up the counters.


----------



## Mushmouth Thoms (Dec 12, 2013)

Bosshog104 said:


> It is, and it's been great so far. Got it when it first came out, so had it for almost two years.
> 
> I use it for espresso, aeropress, V60 and drip. The grind is a to little fine for drip, but I try to make due, as I don't need another grinder cluttering up the counters.


I've a Virtuoso for Drip and a HG-One hand grinder for espresso... Thinking about consolidating.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Dug up this oldie-but-goodie and wanted to share.









2201.50



freqmgr88 said:


> View attachment 13648125


Outstanding.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work coffee









Time is a gift...


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

+ 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

"A dream doesn't become reality through magic; it takes sweat, determination and hard work". Colin Powell









Time is a gift...


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

arcentaur said:


>


This is a really nice shot


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

risvim said:


> This is a really nice shot


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

LAVAZZA espresso and a Petram diver to start the afternoon.....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Holidays and a Merry Christmas coffee lovers!


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Merry Christmas


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some meteorite, Zero and coffee on this Christmas morning.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hanging out at home.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Latte 









Time is a gift...


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice way to start the morning with Damasko DA46 and some good ole Maxwell House. Edit: Lets see if I can rotate this thing so I don't spill my coffee.


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Same coffee, same watch, different strap, 1000 miles away from yesterdays post.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Latte Love









Time is a gift...


----------



## Kmcmichael (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

☕

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kmcmichael (Dec 16, 2018)

Rocknrollwatches said:


> ☕
> 
> Nice machine and watch, just a wild guess but ECM Synchronica?


----------



## Kmcmichael (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Nomos Club Amsterdam LE on a rubber rally strap from CheapestNATOstraps with Coat of Arms of Amsterdam mug and map of Amsterdam.







Goedemorgen!


----------



## AdamTimeZone (Sep 3, 2018)

Oris & Kaladi Brothers Red Goat from Alaska.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning, coffee with a biscotti!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

Kmcmichael said:


> View attachment 13807917


Beautifull watch


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

Kmcmichael said:


> View attachment 13807917


Beautifull watch


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

Some cold brew for a warm morning

View attachment 13835253


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

Some cold brew for a warm morning

View attachment 13835253


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchman29 (Sep 23, 2009)

All black


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I always forget about this thread!

Shame on me!

Ok, ok! So the last pic pushes the line of watches....and coffee, but both are cousins of each!

Have a caffeinated day!









"It's pointless for a human to paint scenes of nature when they can go outside and stand in it." -Ron Swanson-


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Bustelo...









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

My Citizen and I wish we had Bob Evans in Arizona for breakfast


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

NYC famous Juniors in the house!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Haven’t seen a Bernhardt Officer in awhile. Nice!


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Airport coffee - not bad today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Haven't seems a Bernhardt Officer in awhile. Nice!


Yes, the Bernhardt Officer's Watch, I think is an outstanding timepiece. When I first saw one it really looked like a nice basic, simplistic, clean cut styled watch and along with the movement.

But once I received and wore it, well I liked it so much that I also purchased the other two styles that Fred Amos (from Bernhardt) had available. Sadly though as I understand it, the Bernhardt Officer's Watch is no longer available.

The first picture is of my three Bernhardt Officer's Watch(es) the following two pictures are pictures that used to be on the Bernhardt website.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Watch sans coffee!






No coffee on an EVA!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Orhorolgy said:


> Yes, the Bernhardt Officer's Watch, I think is an outstanding timepiece. When I first saw one it really looked like a nice basic, simplistic, clean cut styled watch and along with the movement.
> 
> But once I received and wore it, well I liked it so much that I also purchased the other two styles that Fred Amos (from Bernhardt) had available. Sadly though as I understand it, the Bernhardt Officer's Watch is no longer available.
> 
> The first picture is of my three Bernhardt Officer's Watch(es) the following two pictures are pictures that used to be on the Bernhardt website.


Cool! I enjoyed the center model (black dial) for a bit myself a few years back.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Breakfast at a good ol Jersey Diner...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Waiting for an interview. Better not drink too much coffee.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

dwilliams851 said:


> Waiting for an interview. Better not drink too much coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

nodnar said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

Junkers watch along with a cup of coffee n quick breakfast (4 eggs, 4 strips of beacon with 2 biscuits)


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

Cafe Britt coffee from Costa Rica with a chocolate biscotti along with a Steinhart "El Capitan" watch with its distinctive "onion" crown.


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Orhorolgy said:


> Cafe Britt coffe from Costa Rica with a chocolate biscotti along with a Steinhart "El Capitan" watch with its distinctive "onon" crown.


On the way home from my first trip to Costa Rica half of my suitcase was filled with the Britt coffee bags))


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

transporter305 said:


> On the way home from my first trip to Costa Rica half of my suitcase was filled with the Britt coffee bags))


Café Britt Coffee | Delivering World Flavor

I know what you mean and I don't blame you one bit about bringing home bags of Cafe Britt's Costa Rica coffee, yes it's that good!

The first time I ever had it was when my wife and I were in Cancun, Mexico and at the place we were staying at, for breakfast the place was serving a delicious coffee that we enjoyed very much and I wanted to know what brand, type, etc. it was and asked the waiter.

He told me he'd be right back and left, when he returned he came back with a bag and it was Cafe Britt's Breakfast Blend from Costa Rica. I asked him if they would sell a couple of bags of it to me but said that they could not. Though he did ask what are room number was and I told him.

Well later that day, after being out and about and on the beach, we get back to our room and there are 2 large bag's (restaurant type bean bags) of Cafe Britt Breakfast Blend waiting for us, compliments from our waiter. I told my wife...."see that's why it pays to be a good tipper"!

Anyway, when we arrived back home, this forced me to buy a coffee grinder and well it sure paid off big time. Cause now anytime I order bags of Costa Rica Breakfast Blend coffee from Cafe Britt, it's always in full beans and that's one of the best type of coffee anyone can grind and brew in their own home!

We've since finished both of the original large bags that were given to us and now just order regular size bags directly from Cafe Britt. Too bad they won't sell us the large style restaurant type bags.

The picture below is of a regular size bag.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Still brewing Starbucks Christmas Blend in my AeroPress every morning. On the last bag now... May need to try some Cafe Britt next.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Turkish


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Coffee service at the Junghans booth, Munich, Inhorgenta.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

Time for another ..


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Early for band practice...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13931359
> 
> 
> Coffee service at the Junghans booth, Munich, Inhorgenta.


My kind of brand . Awesome .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice watch and coffee machine!


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


>


Amazing piece of perfect Sinn'plicity ??


----------



## Joetex (Apr 18, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


Beautiful lume shot.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Work brewing station...


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My evening ritual when I come home from work. In the lobby of my building, we have an AWESOME coffee machine that grids beans and serves (almost) any coffee drink you wish. Today ... hazelnut latte for me. Then I just sit in the lobby, kick my feet up, and enjoy my latte while surfing WUS on my phone 

Coffee area of lobby










The magic machine










Enjoying my latte with my Tag Heuer F1 chrono



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Why not?


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


>


Now that's a good morning combo


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Caffè cubano, orologio italiano!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AntonGrn (May 16, 2013)

Good morning!

Nothing much, but helps start the day in the office 🙂


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

coffee Sumava


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

starting salary for forensic anthropologist


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cafe Walthers', Waltherplatz, Bolzano/Italy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

In the process of making one:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

In the process of making one:
View attachment 14151915


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

Basic


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Modern classic


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

THAILAND DOI SAKET NATURAL TYPICA ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

caffeinate early and often, folks


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Coffee and watches. Definitely two of life's more enjoyable pleasures:


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Very nice combo!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Fresh from the latte vending machine at my car dealer - I also spent 15 minutes in their massage chair too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Free refill of my free coffee after my free birthday meal at IKEA.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

How about a microbrand named after coffee with a coffee bean stamped on the crown and a window on the back inspired by high-pressure windows from vintage espresso machines? The Brew HP-1.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

No watch.

There is only sadness, heartbreak, and suffering.

A moment of silence, if you will.









That what can be imagined, can be achieved.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

JustaDad,

Sorry for your loss … there is Counseling available.

Rick


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Before I take Flight with my Flieger, I like to fire up the Espresso machine for added speed.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## JLater (Apr 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

dt75 said:


>


Picking them fresh in the Bay Area for your morning cuppa joe?


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^creative shot color-matching the capsules and watch! Nice!


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

edit: going to snap a fresh pic today...


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

jlatassa said:


> ^^creative shot color-matching the capsules and watch! Nice!


Thank you! Most of the time my pics with the iPhone are crap. Usually done with one hand, etc. Glad to get a decent one posted.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

rsittner said:


> Picking them fresh in the Bay Area for your morning cuppa joe?


Big island Hawaii


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## wobbegong (Dec 24, 2013)

View attachment 14442047


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Buddy Brew Guatemala with 1 Splenda and Borden Vitamin D Whole Milk splash in vintage NESCAFE Globe mug
SBGX259 looking creamy in this light on OEM GS Black Crocodile w/ signed Grand Seiko deployant.


----------



## krockwood (May 15, 2016)

Yum


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Unfortunately, I did not include the Sub ND I was wearing when drinking this latte, but here it is with my shark shorts 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Dougiebaby said:


> Unfortunately, I did not include the Sub ND I was wearing when drinking this latte, but here it is with my shark shorts


Sounds like the start of a new thread - "Watches and Funky Duds -Post 'em Up!"


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Coffee / Latte / Espresso machine in my lobby...




























Sitting back with my latte & the game










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

My Lum-Tec M60 alongside a cup of coffee and my current pocket notebook.


----------



## Branden W (Sep 9, 2019)

Originally thought this would be an event like Cars & Coffee, and now I'm thinking we should set one up


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Branden W said:


> Originally thought this would be an event like Cars & Coffee, and now I'm thinking we should set one up


I'd be down for that. More my style than getting together in a darkened cigar bar.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Coffee with the captain









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Branden W said:


> Originally thought this would be an event like Cars & Coffee, and now I'm thinking we should set one up


If Watches & Coffee becomes a thing like Cars & Coffee then sign me up.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoying an espresso ☕ with the TBB on a rubber nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Same watch, different strap, different mug










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zenith El Primero and Dancing Goats cappuccino.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

French Roast


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Seiko SARG007 last night









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)

Only watch + coffee shot, but Watch is now on to a new owner! Great diver, though, and the green is fantastic.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

Vintage


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

"I should have checked myself." -guy who wrecked himself-


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jack, coffee and my moon


----------



## 21Klipz (Dec 10, 2018)

Half-day at work.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My favorite brand of coffee for the past several years.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nameusernameuser (Mar 21, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN ASIA LIMITED EDITION NY0097-87A


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

My Junkers can find a Starbucks almost any where. Cheers.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

jovani said:


> CITIZEN ASIA LIMITED EDITION NY0097-87A












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

First thing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

At first glance i read "Watches and Coffins". Could be a really interesting topic.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

kostependrhs said:


> At first glance i read "Watches and Coffins". Could be a really interesting topic.


"time's up"


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

It’s not the coffee that carries you off
It’s the coffin they carry you off in.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Flieger B' dial with Elektra Espresso - (the machine is a work of Art!)


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rickster27b said:


> Flieger B' dial with Elektra Espresso - (the machine is a work of Art!)
> 
> View attachment 14825239


That's nice. I figure that if someone's going to spend more than an Aeropress, they should go big and get something like this.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> That's nice. I figure that if someone's going to spend more than an Aeropress, they should go big and get something like this.


Or just stick with the AeroPress and buy a nice watch!


----------



## 5150Vitto (Dec 16, 2019)

Cat, chronometer, coffee.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Vintage Amphibian in «.Fowld's» my fav local coffee shop


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Coffee at the house of Zenith.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## seikonoobie (Nov 25, 2019)

Hanging around the house, "social distancing", and having some Kona coffee with my new Boldr Venture Auto. b-)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

A sure sign of ignorance is raising your voice when you should be improving your argument.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)

Good morning from Indiana!


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Being left handed the cup generally points at me but in this time of social distancing there's not many people in the office to point it at anyway.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Perfect pairing. There's a watch in there. It's just not mine. 










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Watch.

And coffee.









Take a look back through memory and you'll see that those who shout the loudest rarely have anything worthwhile to say.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NEw England by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## -dustin (Sep 11, 2006)

Overslept, so cold brew it is.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Flieger and Chemex.









Take a look back through memory and you'll see that those who shout the loudest rarely have anything worthwhile to say.


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

oh man I am out of creamer when reading this thread. killing me


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

cool pic for sure


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

cool piece


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

dang havn't seen anyone do a shoot with some butter coffee......need to get my camera out


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)

My typical morning routine: Swiss watch, Italian espresso machine, Ethiopian espresso.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

PHStern said:


> My typical morning routine: Swiss watch, Italian espresso machine, Ethiopian espresso.


Next, buy yourself an Ethiopian espresso machine


----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)

Fascinating! I like that


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Another excuse to take a pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Unfortunately the coffee is still in bean form:


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

GS 9F


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Breakfast, lunch and dinner drinks.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Only me posting again? LOLzzzzzz

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

Happy Friday! Time for some caffeine


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Starbucks, a vintage Seiko cup, & the Blumo









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

New Christmas coffee mug.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

German themed.
Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

My Halloween set up. haha

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

No cool mug, but I do love my tumbler and Sinn:


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

zetaplus93 said:


> No cool mug, but I do love my tumbler and Sinn:


Cool watch makes up for it...


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## StChalky (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BTW, this was starting with cold water, before I learned that I should first fill the bottom chamber with hot water from a kettle to help avoid burning the grounds. I think it brews faster than nine minutes when starting with hot water, but I haven't timed it yet.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> BTW, this was starting with cold water, before I learned that I should first fill the bottom chamber with hot water from a kettle to help avoid burning the grounds. I think it brews faster than nine minutes when starting with hot water, but I haven't timed it yet.
> 
> View attachment 15801554


Followup -

Preheating the bottom chamber, then starting with boiling water from a kettle, it finishes in less than half the time. The coffee starts flowing out of the "chimney" (?) by the 3-minute mark. I can't say if it tastes better or worse, but either way, I like using my little moka pot.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Coffee keeps me afloat&#8230;


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ice coffee keeps the heat at bay&#8230;


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The day ahead, coffee, watches and DIY.


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Towr (Feb 16, 2016)

SNJ025 Cheap nato straps .com I think…and foldgers classic k-cup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

last time i shotted one,still no change😷


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Can1860 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Spring is just around the corner. Glad to have this beauty with me.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Used a French press for the first time. I bought it at our local Aldi for $10. I must say the coffee tastes a bit stronger. I don’t know how but I like it. Maybe it’s from using more grounds. It will go in my coffee rotation of Mr Coffee machine, percolator and now the French press. I’ll probably even bring it on our camping trips in our trailer too. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> Used a French press for the first time. I bought it at our local Aldi for $10. I must say the coffee tastes a bit stronger. I don’t know how but I like it. Maybe it’s from using more grounds. It will go in my coffee rotation of Mr Coffee machine, percolator and now the French press. I’ll probably even bring it on our camping trips in our trailer too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s your percolator? I could use another coffee gadget.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Good morning.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> What’s your percolator? I could use another coffee gadget.


Nothing fancy. Over the stove/campfire type. I bought it to use in our camper and at home. Sometimes I use a filter and sometimes I don’t. Works well and not terribly expensive. There will be some coffee grounds at the bottom. More when I don’t use a filter. 











COLETTI Bozeman Camping Coffee... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HZYPQVG?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Coffee & watches + Stolen lab equipment


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

There is coffee in the mug…trust me! I love French press; you can see my Baratza coffee grinder and one of my French press coffee pots in the background under the microwave.


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16702259


Reminds me of the stuff my daughter puts in her hair, though I am assured that the Argan oil is no longer pressed from the nuts recovered from the droppings of Moroccan goats who feed on the Argan tree.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16702259
> 
> View attachment 16702258


Hoffmann had a few things to say about such coffee:


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## RexDepriest (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## SimpleFreak (7 mo ago)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My favorite coffee shop - Waterbean Coffee in Cornelius (outside Charlotte, NC). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## SimpleFreak (7 mo ago)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

morning coffee lakeside….


----------



## SimpleFreak (7 mo ago)

Pepsi and coffee


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

SimpleFreak said:


> View attachment 16722330


That is such a classic beauty!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada, home of the world famous Calgary Stampede.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BLUMO-n-GO GO..

















Cheers to Friday!*


----------



## jlocout (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

😘🤞


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DADIWATCH (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Sablier Grand Cru II with a morning cold brew today. Have a great week everyone


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 17027589


Cool watch! Whats the model/ brand?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

My early morning weekend routine.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Sonar said:


> Cool watch! Whats the model/ brand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks!
An "Infantry" with self painted dial.
😀👍
I call the watch 'Blobmariner' because of the blobfish on dial🤤🤚🐟🐠


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## chrisvett97 (2 mo ago)

Skitalets said:


> My first reaction to this thread was, "Ok, that's a little weird."
> 
> Then I remembered that I just started enthusiastically contributing to the cigars and watches thread.


oof you sir have taste


----------

